# Post your CAR SHOW FLYERS here.



## Lowrider Style CC

Lets start with these......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Mr. Angel 71

LINDSAY CA. IN THE (559)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## lil joe




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Thanks for the Lowrider Luv we're getting on this New Topic!
Flyers have been posted!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Bio Hazard




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

All car clubs in the Phx Az area!
This car show is in need of some nice Lowriders to show to help out the kids!!!
Lets show everyone what we're about and help by donated our time for these needing kids! 
Trophies will be presented and 1,000's will attend!
Owners of vehicles are FREE!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Capital City Ent.

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## KEEKA

*THIS EVENT IS A 2 DAY OUTDOOR EVENT IN SAGINAW MICHIGAN*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Capital City Ent.

PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 16TH...STILL HAVE A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## dukes65




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lay m low

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydroulics go 2 shows n events 4 more info then look 4 direction 2 king of cali hop on shows n events :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## johnnys121




----------



## HYNASClothing




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eriks66

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 18 2009, 06:44 PM~15122672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## gzking




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## UNIQUES77

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## Live 2 Ryde

For Vendor Booths & More Information
Please Contact:
[email protected]


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15148178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 98integ

come and join us live bands, bbq, clean rides, and raffles all day long, hope to see you there, all donations benifit the tracy family shelter and interfaith ministries


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:06 AM~14969005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## joe bristol

*SEPT 27 2009*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We forgot this one homie's!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 22 2009, 10:24 AM~15151859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## johnnys121




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 17 2009, 08:04 PM~15113121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:
[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 73monte

[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We got this coming up homie's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15148178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Payazo.Funk

Join Old Love Entertainment For The Second Annual Silent Breeze Car Show!!! Old Love Will be hosting the events entertainment along with DJ Carlos Beat on the wheels of steal and there will be a hand picked chosen few of arizonas hottest upcoming artists including Payazo Funk & J-Toven, Mr P-A-C-O Joe Audio Vizunary *stunna* Riddle Slick G AZ Boyz BIg Mav and more!!!!
































































Best of all its Free!!!!!
Best of all its Free!!!!!Best of all its Free!!!!!Best of all its Free!!!!!Best of all its Free!!!!!Best of all its Free!!!!!Best of all its Free!!!!!Best of all its Free!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride

[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Big show today!!! New Belt on the line!!!!! Rap off!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## JROCK

GET READY FOR THE LAST SUPER SHOW OF CALI. FOR THE 2009! :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: uffin: 

















:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: uffin:

 I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!


CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## PACHUCO 39




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## JROCK

{GET READY FOR THE LAST CALI. SUPER SHOW FOR THE 2009}! :nicoderm: 

























VOLO WILL BE SHOOTING PICTURES NOV.8 OF THIS MODEL CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA WE HAVE ALOT OF THINGS PLANNED FOR THIS SHOW WE'LL BE ARRIVING AT 4:00 AM I WILL HAVE A MAP AND LAYOUTS THERE'S GONNA BE SO MANY MODELS AND PHOTOGRAPHERS ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS

























CLICK POST LINK BELOW FOR MORE DETAILS AND UPDATES!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=980


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigf




----------



## dukes65




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Mister 76




----------



## Lorena Rios

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigshod




----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 14 2009, 11:09 AM~15354037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## joe bristol

nov 8 2009


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## johnnys121

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Oct 15 2009, 12:15 PM~15366705
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVERY SHOW I WENT WHERE MR. CAPONE-E GOES THERES DRAMA
NO THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 20 2009, 06:50 PM~15416803
> *EVERY SHOW I WENT WHERE MR. CAPONE-E GOES THERES DRAMA
> NO THANKS :biggrin:
> *


NO DISRESPECT I HOPE IT GOES WELL FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mypo54




----------



## OG 61

This Weekend in Huntington Park, CA


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Please bring a bag of candy.....


----------



## MR O.G.

*VIP TICKETS GET YOU FRONT TABLE 1 FREE DRINK AND 2 LOST MEMORIES CD's*</span></span>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## xs_entertainment

pre reg now at www.kingzofthestreez.com!!!!!!

Vendor booths still available,but are going fast!!!


----------



## xs_entertainment

pre reg now at www.kingzofthestreetz.com!!!
all indoor spots are first come first serve!!!!

Vendor booths also available but going fast


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>While your there...find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive"</span>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LocoSoCal

*if you need flyers or post cards printed for your shows PM me for prices , i can have them printed and shipped any where in the US in 4 to 5 days*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OG 61




----------



## dukes65




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 21 2009, 09:00 PM~15429466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 6 2009, 06:06 PM~15586260
> *if you need flyers or post cards printed for your shows PM me for prices , i can have them printed and shipped any where in the US in 4 to 5 days
> *


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## guero317

Any one know of any shows coming to Indiana


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Oldchevys11

TO THE TOP!!! ANYTHING IN FLORIDA HOMIES??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## bedslead




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>AlleyBoy Productions & AZ StreetKings DVD will be filming this show for the up coming video "King of the Calles"!!!!!!
Lets show the world Az finest!!!!!!</span>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## GRUMPY

LOWCOS COMING SOON


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Cadillacs

JULY 31, 2010...LAKE YOSEMITE, SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 72 kutty

If you need quality car show flyers, send me a pm. Prices include shipping to your door...  










More samples of my work..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## moldy

El Cariso Park in Sylmar, CA, Saturday June 26th and Sunday June 27th, 2010 

Saturday the 26th Lowrider car show & Hopper exhibition with no year limit, tuners welcome to show off their stuff!

Sunday the 27th doing a Pre 1973 Lowrider show to include Lowrider bicycles.

These event dates will not only include the Lowrider exhibits but a Carnival, Midway, Farmers Mart, Live Entertainment and More!

Below is the general flier for the entire season, Lowriders are always welcome unless other specialty show is scheduled. 

For up dated info please visit http://www.moldyshows.com

Thanx,

tha Moldy one


----------



## SOFTIN

*more info contact [email protected]*
SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 30 2009, 05:38 AM~16131522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more info contact [email protected]
> SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
> 100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
> victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
> Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
> 455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
> Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
> Show goes on Rain or Shine!
> All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.
> 
> Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, Best Peddle car Best Motorcycle
> Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
> Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
> Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.
> 
> Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
> Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10
> Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25
> Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15,
> Register on sight cars and trucks $35.
> Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
> Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
> Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Club name: _____________________________
> Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
> E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
> City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
> Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
> Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
> Classification: _________________________
> Event T-shirt $8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
> Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___
> 
> Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
> including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
> the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
> and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
> connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
> damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
> entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
> Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
> and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
> participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
> entrant during the course of the show.
> Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 72 kutty

Just finished this flyer


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD

*$50 Vendor Spots available Now!!*
Limited Spaces Available.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

15 new flyers posted on our website!!!! :biggrin: 

Here your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Tijuanero




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## YUHATE4




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mykee




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Donny Biggs




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## GABINO




----------



## mykee




----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 AM~16338972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

New Update!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## occarshow




----------



## This Is Dre

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 28 2010, 04:51 PM~16443505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Here's what's up for today AZ!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please come out Phx and support this youngster.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## This Is Dre

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 28 2010, 04:51 PM~16443505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## gabelarazacc

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 28 2010, 04:51 PM~16443505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We will have a Hop 2 to make a class, cas prize. Winner takes ALL!!!!!


----------



## Mister 76




----------



## This Is Dre

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Feb 5 2010, 12:19 AM~16518916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## gabelarazacc




----------



## cybercholo




----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Feb 8 2010, 08:07 PM~16553781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTMFT fo L.W!


----------



## 69impala

Car Club with most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## The Kings Jester




----------



## The Kings Jester




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## This Is Dre

> _Originally posted by gabelarazacc_@Feb 8 2010, 01:26 PM~16549934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mykee

u can search online for 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201...this should help u out with directions to get to the show.


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## johnnys121




----------



## bigshod




----------



## mykee




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

To get a pre-registration form contact Gabino, Davie, numbers on the flyer or email [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## L.G.




----------



## L.G.




----------



## L.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigf

CARS ARE $20.00 NOT $25.00 SORRY ABOUT THAT NEW FLYER HAS THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## flaked85




----------



## MIS HUEVOS




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 14 2010, 06:58 PM~16889727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARS ARE $20.00 NOT $25.00 SORRY ABOUT THAT NEW FLYER HAS THE RIGHT PRICE
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Viejitos In Da House




----------



## dukes65




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 14 2010, 06:58 PM~16889727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARS ARE $20.00 NOT $25.00 SORRY ABOUT THAT NEW FLYER HAS THE RIGHT PRICE
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier

ttt


----------



## Just 4 Fun

:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OLDIES SFV




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## midnighter

This one is a little more clear


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## DEVO




----------



## GRUMPY




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## SOFTIN




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Double Sided Flyer coming soon!
Featuring: Mc Bener & Dj Midnight!
Plus much much more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## selectautomotive

*TOLLESON, ARIZONA WILL BE THE PLACE TO BE SUNDAY, MAY 2ND!!! FOR FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT** CARLOS RODRIGUEZ @ 602.492.2328!!! ALL PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS!!!*​


----------



## New-Image-soldier

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:48 PM~17048442
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Double Sided Flyer coming soon!
> Featuring: Mc Bener & Dj Midnight!
> Plus much much more!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## WGCMIKE




----------



## 808bubblegutz




----------



## OLDIES SFV




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LocoSoCal

*having a car show , 1000 4 x 6 postcards with UV coating for ONLY $65 plus shipping , flyers also available any size , any quantity , BEST printing quality on all work *    * and to all the Car Clubs that are having a Car Show this year , GOOD LUCK* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## wcruz63




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## JMTC

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 11 2010, 10:02 PM~17164902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



vendor space ?
411


----------



## JMTC

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17164840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



411 for vendor space?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Drowzy818

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## johnnys121




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## dukes65




----------



## FUEGO

​
Sunday, May 2nd, 2010
Move In: 10am - 1pm ($10 Reg Fee) ALL Proceeds To Benefit Valley Hispanic Bomberos

People Choice Awards will be given out to the following categories...

- Best of Show
- Best 50's and Below
- Best 60's
- Best 70's
- Best Traditional (Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, etc.)
- Best Motorcycle
- Best Special Entry (Pedal Car and Lowrider Bicycle)

Car Hop
$200 to the PEOPLE'S CHOICE
Trophy to the RUNNER UP

MORE space has been allowed and for those who've attended in the past... you know how busy it gets! This is a growing annual event and it's because of YOU that we are able to continue making this event such a success!!!

For more information please call Al Luna, Identity CC President, @ (520) 370-1071 or Carlos @ (602) 492-2328.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## <Lando84>




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## azrdr

Sign Ups start at 10:30 on Sat for the Horseshoe Tourny and then there's a legal cruise afterwards, DJ, foodbooths, Killer $5 raffles, beerpermit.











We are raffling this Bike off over the next few events and announcing the winner at the Superior Fiestas on Sept 11th. (winner need not be present to win) :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MxHispanic

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16917140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey what are the Details on This!?!?!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

FLYERS ARE POSTED!!!!IF YOUR FLYER DIDN MAKE IT ITS BECAUSE WE HAD PROBLEMS WITH YOUR FILE.....


----------



## dukes65




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## FUEGO

​
Sunday, May 2nd, 2010
Move In: 11am - 2pm ($10 Reg Fee) ALL Proceeds To Benefit Valley Hispanic Bomberos

People Choice Awards will be given out to the following categories...

- Best of Show
- Best 50's and Below
- Best 60's
- Best 70's
- Best Traditional (Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, etc.)
- Best Motorcycle
- Best Special Entry (Pedal Car and Lowrider Bicycle)

Car Hop
$200 to the PEOPLE'S CHOICE (NO CLASSES... JUST SWING WHAT YOU BRING)
Trophy to the RUNNER UP

MORE space has been allowed and for those who've attended in the past... you know how busy it gets! This is a growing annual event and it's because of YOU that we are able to continue making this event such a success!!!

For more information please call Al Luna @ (520) 370-1071 or Carlos Rodriguez @ (602) 492-2328.


----------



## 69impala

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## S.O.S._903




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## L.G.




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## SOFTIN

*For more information contact Tiffany at [email protected]*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## L.G.




----------



## bigf




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

FROM THE FAMILIA AT LOWRIDERSTYLECARCLUB.COM...


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 64Rag




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## CaliforniaEvents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lrocky2003

14 DAYS LEF TO PRE- REG :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eriks66




----------



## eriks66




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ocmofohs




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

DOWNLOAD PRE REG -- CLICK HERE-http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc

PAY THRU *PAYPAL* AT:
*[email protected]*

or mail *check/money* order to:
*TORRES EMPIRE
4621 S. COOPER #131-804
ARLINGTON TEXAS 76017*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

hope to see you there may 22 2010 hayward big-k-mart


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eriks66




----------



## LOW RODZ




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## klutch customs

SUNDAY MAY 23 HOOTERS EAST MEADOW, LONG ISLAND, NEW YORK
(alt + g)









Hooters present:

Klutch Customs Car, Bike, & Truck show

Come Party with Hooters and Klutch Customs

As Klutch Customs car show tour stops in East Meadow, New York.

HOOTERS
Sunday May 23
12pm-6pm
East Meadow, New York
1740 Hempstead Turnpike, 11554

Registration: $20.
Roll in and registration starts at starts at 10:00am
Open to all cars/bikes/trucks.
Live DJ, Food and much more
Taping for Klutch TV DVD II

Trophies and prizes.
MORE INFO ON WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM
THE KLUTCH CUSTOMS EXPERIENCE TOUR


----------



## lrocky2003

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## selectautomotive

*For Carshow Registration please contact Carlos Rodriguez @ 602.492.2328 or email at [email protected].

Move In: Saturday, June 19th 6am - 11am
Reg Fee: Car / Truck / Motorcycle - $25 Pre-Reg / $30 Day of Show
Bike / Special Entry - $15 Pre-Reg / $20 Day of Show*​


----------



## watson rider




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## vpfifty1fifty




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## wcruz63

COME ONE COME ALL HOME OF THE CHICAGO BEARS :h5: :sprint: :boink:


----------



## watson rider

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 17 2010, 04:45 PM~17518906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this sunday watsonville is back in effect !! over 30 categorys , live band ,dj martin the hit man , some local rappers , food ,rafles, bring the whole family out free to the public move in from 88am to 10am give or take a few minutes


----------



## lrocky2003

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OLDIES SFV

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## jvasquez

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_HERE'S ALITTLE HELP HOMIE!!!  








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_300$ Best Car!!! :wow: 

500$ Best hopper!!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Tijuanero

Gracias  





> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 21 2010, 05:11 PM~17565717
> *HERE'S ALITTLE HELP HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## monte79

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

5th Annual Multicultural Festival & Car Show in Livingston California.

Pre reg is $10 and $15 day of

Open to any type of vehicle, (lowriders,mini/fullsize trucks, hot rods, rat rods, motorcycles , under construction etc etc)

there will be "best of" trophies, as well as "students choice" and "sponsors choice" trophies. Its all for scholarships for our local youth,, check out the link below for more inforamtion and pictures from the last 2 years events.  


*Pre-Reg deadline is Saturday August 14th 2010. *


http://livingstoncommunitynetwork.com/home


PM ME FOR MORE INFORMATION


----------



## lrocky2003

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Mr.B




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr.B_@May 27 2010, 06:16 AM~17620118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  great cause :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G.

*SUNDAY JUNE 20th 4M - 9M*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElRody23




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

NO DAYTONS THIS YEAR PRE 65 SPOKES ONLY SORRY FELLAS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17403662
> *I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


guess they dont want the kids at this cuz bikes and pedal cars aint gettin no love. :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## low4life74




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

ATTENTION : Midnight Mass date and location change. 
Due to circumstances beyond our control Midnight Mass will be held on July 31, 2010 at the Placer County Fairgrounds in Roseville. Please repost and often to get the word out. More info coming soon.
Please help us spread the word asap and as much as possable text myspa...ce facebook thanks poorboys

FOR ALL SHOW INFO CHECK OUT THE PB'S WEB SITE 2
http://www.theoriginalpoorboys.com OR http://www.myspace.com/sactosmidnightmass


----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OLDIES SFV




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## selectautomotive

​


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## daddy o




----------



## L.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LocoSoCal

*anybody needing flyers printed for Car Show or any events , got special pricing on 4 x 6 postcards , ill even do FREE UV , quality printing guaranty , if you dont like how they came out , you can keep them for FREE*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## lrocky2003

I DONT HAVE ANY INFO, IM POSTING FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## viejitos37




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## dukes65




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BGPROMOTIONS




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## L.G.




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Yes that me..._ :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MR O.G.

*SATURDAY JULY 24th IN WEST COVINA CALIF. 4M ~ 9M*


----------



## mykee




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## L.G.




----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen

*Event Title- Total Street Status - Lowrider & Motorcycle Show

*Date- August 28th 2010

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067

*Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414

* Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected] an attachment will be sent to you (Please describe your Entry w/ full description.)

*Time (Setup Time Friday 9a -6p , Saturday 6a -12 noon) (Show starts at 4p- 4a)

*Location (Firebird International raceway @ 20,000 Maricopa rd. Chandler Az. 85226 # 602-268-0200)

*Admission Price $20.00....12 and under free


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## DarlingDanika

Come visit me out at my booth and get your autographed posters and more....


----------



## moyamike

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 07:03 PM~17888948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Q-VO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## KEEKA

NEED MORE INFO PLEASE CALL (989)529-3998 FOR PRE REGISTRATION SPONSORSHIP VENDORING ETC....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## tlrepresenta

Put on by Tiempos Locos C.C. Hope to continue to see alot more out of towners!!!


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## baliztikprez




----------



## baliztikprez




----------



## hardtop art




----------



## Paqui 68 impala

August 15th all clubs and solo riders welcome. 
More info to come. uffin:









[/quote


----------



## popejoy2010




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z22/Rajesh02/Car_front1-5.jpg[/IMG


For More Information [url]www.lolystics.com[/url]

Car registration is available online


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

For More Information www.lolystics.com

Car registration is available online
[/quote]


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 3 2010, 11:07 AM~17952873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the encanto park in phx??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:35 PM~18005445
> *is that the encanto park in phx??
> *


Yeppers! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mister 76

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
[/quote]
[/quote


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Big Jaycaddie




----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mister 76




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigrock2005408




----------



## KEEKA

EDDIE GONZALEZ WITH QuVo LOS CARNALES & TCT
PLUS URS TRULY 
LOW 4 LIFE CAR CLUB </span></span>
WILL BE IN THA HOUSE
GET UR PRESALE TICKETS NOW FOR ONLY $20
DOORS OPEN AT 7P.M DANCE 8P.M - 1A.M[/b]


----------



## 95rangeron14z




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_CLUB UNITED!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD




----------



## lilwill1999

:thumbsup: call will for more info 5209710432 or email [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

show entries and class will be up by friday


----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

more info on entries and classes will be up by friday


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## SocioS-02

:biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!! </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## ChromeandCandy

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## KEEKA




----------



## mrredchevy

NEW DATE


----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

2ndLook-(Y.E.S.)TOUR & ELITE Car Show

almost show time hope to see you there this is going to be a hot show u dont want 

to miss out last time we had are show on tv so trust me it could happen again see 

you there


----------



## OMAR760

BIGGER AND BETTER!
DJ AND LIVE RAPPERS
BAR & TV'S FOR NFL GAMES
COME AND SUPPORT
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!


----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

hey for pr-reg call me for ur code we are doing some thing diffrent just for this 

show you can call me at 510-706-9614 name is Gabe thank you for the support


----------



## Lay M low cc

smiley founder of lay m low is haveing is 50th b day b b q and king of the street car hop in stockton ca go on to shows and events for more info


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18462958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18462958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen

Hey This is Alex from Total Street Status Giving you all the info you need for the Upcoming Dub Show for Sept 26. Any One Interested in Attending this Show From AZ please Contact me for Your Registration/Vendor Needs. 602-434-3067.

We are glad to say that the DUB Show is Coming to San Diego, CA, it will be hosted at Cricket Wireless Amphitheater September 26, 2010.

We want to include everyone so we can have a strong show this year, it has been real positive and it is only getting better for the year to come. 

San Diego seems to be our third best show out of 12 cities on attendees, we also have added value for you if you join, for example, the exhibitor spotlight feature on the DUB SHOW TOUR site regarding Houston.

Please consider this show coming up in May so we can have you presenting your company with a great display.

Here are a few links to our site so you can see for yourself on what DUB is doing.........

*Ticket Information*
http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=777&Itemid=155

*Registration Information*
http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=770&Itemid=156

*Vendor Information*
http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=771&Itemid=161




*
2010 Los Angeles/Anaheim_March 7, 2010
Monster Energy DUB Show Presented by Ford*

Photo Highlights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubmagazine/s...57623450311815/

More than 28,000 Young Multicultural Trendsetter Attendees
80+ Hispanic Youth Demographic

1,200+ Show Cars

100+ Vendor Booths 




























-- 
Eli Paul Chavez
DUB Publishing Inc.
626-336-3821 : Office
626-232-9227 : Cell


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

KINFOKE CAR CLUB'S TRHIRD ANNUAL CAR SHOW. SEPTEMBER 12, 2010 IN RIALTO, CA. 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. HOP CONTEST( $200.00 DOUBLE PUMP WINNER, $100. 00 SINGLE PUMP WINNER) $100.00 TO THE BEST IN SHOW!! SUGAA FREE LIVE ON STAGE, PRE 50'S THROUGH 90'S AND NEWER.TRUCK, ELCOMINO CLASSES AS WELL. FAMILY DAY TO RDE!!


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18462958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## ROSunshine

100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!
Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.
We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.
This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org


----------



## OMAR760




----------



## STRANGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## Mister 76




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline

For more information call Mike Mosqueda at 559-740-8044


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## iamsam_life

ABUELITOS TACOS- WE COME TO YOU- TACOS FOR EVERY EVENT_

WE DO PARTIES, CARSHOW, SCHOOL EVENTS, CITY BASEBALL AND FOOTBALL LEAGUES, BACK YARD BOOGIES , YOU NAME WE DO IT. 

CONTACT - SAM- 714-364-7889


WE ALSO HAVE ALL YOUR PARTY NEEDS- TABLES, CHAIRS, POPCORN SET UPS, JUMPERS ETC.


----------



## us.marine

My name is Staff Sergeant Flores, Victor. I am a United States Marine stationed in Camp Pendleton California. The reason for this post is to request some guidance from you guys in regards of a posible lowrider car show event in Camp Pendleton. I have approached camp services on the idea and they welcomed it with great interest since we are donating profits for troops both in the front lines and to the wounded warriors program at the base. 

Since the Marine Corps can not sponser the event for legal reasons, it is up to us to come up with funds. How do you approach companies/ businesses with the idea? do you request donations, fees for advertising? As you can tell I am new at this and I want to do this right, for the lowrider community here around us, and especially the troops in the front lines and the wounded warriors.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Staff Sergeant Flores, Victor
[email protected]


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lowrideringforlife

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE WRESTLING TEAM AT LA PUENTE SCHOOL FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP 
15615 Nelson Ave, La Puente, CA‎


----------



## lilwill1999

200 beat of show 100 best bike


----------



## Caspy

Illegal toys CC presents 2nd Annual Julian's Customs Halloween Bash


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

*MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 28 2010 !!!! *

...]


----------



## Wicked95

Come and support it's for a great cause


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_This is what's up Gente!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## lilwill1999

*200 best of show 100 best bike *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

U COULD PRE-REGISTERED AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Rain or Shine The Show must go on I know All The Die Hards will be out there.
"In It for the Lifestyle not the Fame"


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lilwill1999

200 best of show 150 best bike


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## MxHispanic

JUST NEED TWO NICE LOWRIDERS
WE WILL PAY YOU MONEY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566188


----------



## mel entertainment

OPEN TO ALL CARS !!! 

TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW @ BOB BIG BOY NORCO

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE R.S.V.P JUST GO TO THE LAST PAGE ON EVENTS

ONLY $10 TO PRE REGISTER BEFORE OCTOBER 25

DAY OF CAR SHOW $20

www.melentertainment.com

PLEASE BRING NEW UNWRAPPED TOY FOR DONTATION


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 12:05 AM~18899994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Punkin




----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74

SATURDAY OCT 30TH IN THE CITY OF RIALTO CORNER OF CEDAR AND VALLEY BLVD. ROLL IN FROM 11 TO 1PM SHOW FROM 1 TO 8PM CONCERT FROM 2 TO 6PM


----------



## lilwill1999

200 best of show 150 best bike


----------



## lilwill1999

200 best of show 150 best bike


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## azrdr

There's goin to be a band, free candy, punkin carving contest and costume contest. Goin to be a good time! 
Anyone who want's to get the pre-reg price all you gotta do is email richard your applications before Saturday and then just pay your pre-reg entry fee's at the show. 
Per Richard Ochoa, EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Edge 62




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 12:05 AM~18899994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Wolf

For more info. Email [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TWSTDFRO

Ultimate Riders car club 5th annual Christmas dance/dinner


----------



## Wolf

A Gredd Production


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol

*NOV 14 SA*


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ImpalasYC




----------



## Wolf

For more info contact [email protected] 

Special Guest performance By:

Topic

Sly Boogy

Tha Chill along Mc Eiht

K-9 Tha Boss

Silky Slim along Suga free

Young Fella'z

broadcasting to you Live all day 93.5 Kday radio personality and more..
You dont wanna miss...

A Gredd Production


----------



## OG 61




----------



## DETACHED




----------



## lo nuestro

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19114782


----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## 73monte




----------



## OG 61

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Nov 18 2010, 04:25 PM~19104447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


....


----------



## MarkoLowLow




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS ARE UP! REMEMBER SOME COULD'NT MAKE IT BECAUSE THEY HAVE TO BE JPEGS......
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RAZA!!!!!!!_


----------



## LocoSoCal

*anybody needing flyers or postcards printed for their Car Shows , PM here or call me at 951-333-1422 or [email protected] , Thanx and Best Of Luck To All *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Club Unity!!![/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BAGO




----------



## casketmaker

TTT


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## EL MOOSE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=567500&st=40


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Merry Christmas from The Founder......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:20 AM~19281278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


remember homies this is one bbq you must attend :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

if anymore questions just pm me im available at any time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Chosen Few Crew

By the way that Kansas City shows music line up is nuts!


----------



## mel entertainment

FREE CAR SHOW & FUNDRAISER 

INVITES ALL CARS 

HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUB , SCION'S , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , ANY TYPE OF CAR 

"TROPHY FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION "

FAMILY , FRIENDS , EVERYONE WELCOME

MEET THE LADIES SO CAL RENEGADE'S ROLLER GIRLZ

JUST ADDED AMR SUSAN G KOMEN CANCER AMBULANCE 

SATURDAY FEBRUARY , 19 2011
TIME : 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM
BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER 
7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY , CA 90241

RAFFEL , 50/50 , TROPHIES, DJ ,

MEL ENTERTAINMENT
ELAINE - 909-631-5189 

LUIS - 909-248-5665


E-MAIL 
[email protected]


WEBSITE 
WWW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>

Well it's gonna be a great weekend for Arizona! With 3 Magazines hitting the state in one weekend! With professional photographers and models from all over coming out to both shows.....
It will be a perfect weekend for a photoshoot!_ :cheesy:


----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please be safe out there this weekend......_


----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## STRANGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rdiaz4854




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

THIS IS FOR 6YEAR OLD MIKENZIE ADAMS-KNIGHT .WHO HAD TO HAVE A LEG AMPUTATED. THE MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO HELP HER GET A PROSTHESIS. AND HELP WITH MEDICAL BILLS.


----------



## azrdr

I know with all the events going on in AZ, alot of clubs can't make it out to every one of them, but we appreciate any and all support, to all the clubs that can come out, Thanks in advance! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Feb 23 2011, 11:58 AM~19941419
> *I know with all the events going on in AZ, alot of clubs can't make it out to every one of them, but we appreciate any and all support, to all the clubs that can come out, Thanks in advance!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

''KANSAS CITY''


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

KINFOKE CAR CLUB DOES IT AGAIN!!! COME ENJOY OUR FOURTH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, ON SEPTEMBER 11th, 2011. CONCERT PERFORMERS ARE TBA, IT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK LIKE LAST YEAR. SUGA FREE TORE IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Sep 2 2009, 07:25 PM~14964229-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start with these......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Feb 22 2011, 12:18 AM~19930386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SOFTIN

Contact info: Tiffany at *[email protected] *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Chucks




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## artramirez

DEDICATED TO OUR FALLEN LOWRIDERS & ALL OUR FAMILIA'S AND FRIENDS

DJ AND VENDORS ON SITE
CONTACT: ART RAMIREZ 714 296-9065 FOR INFO.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mo customs

Biggest one day show on west coast


----------



## GRUMPY




----------



## zues213




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 16 2011, 10:59 AM~20105944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## zues213




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 16 2011, 10:59 AM~20105944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo




----------



## flaked85

*MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDERS RIDERS*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL MOOSE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=585679&st=20













http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=581014&st=0












http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=581015&st=0



:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## stilldownivlife

cool thread- heres my latest couple


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 8 2011, 12:02 PM~20292052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice flyer Design!


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:20 AM~19281278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the place to be this weekend homies :thumbsup:


----------



## chinto67




----------



## Don Aztecas




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Caspy




----------



## MoneyDontFoldEnt




----------



## Loco48

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## STRANGE

If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
Thanks.....
Strange










832-665-7100


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS ARE UP!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## LRN818




----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ

OK! HERE IT IS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862


----------



## bedslead

This SAT APRIL 30TH 
FROM 12 TO 4PM
ROLL IN 11-12PM
DOWN TOWN POMONA
ON THE CORNER OF SECOND AND MAIN
CLASSIC CAR PARTS AND RELATED ITEMS
SELL FROM THE TRUNK OF YOU CLASSIC CAR OR TRUCK
15$ A SPACE
20 $ FOR MODERN CARSAND TRUCKS
for more info 
909-214-6048


----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_FLYERS ARE UP HOMIE'S!!!!!!!_


----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO RAZA!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## mel entertainment

MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## Caspy




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## 69impala

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## rascal415sf

Please visit our thread and hope y'all can come thru.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593028


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS WENT UP YESTERDAY....._


----------



## Caspy




----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

FLYERS ARE UP!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

COLOR=red]HOPE TO SEE ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS OUT SHOWING SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR THE PHOENIX CHILDRENS HOSPITAL WE WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR EVERYTHING.[/COLOR</span>]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OG 61

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 21 2011, 01:48 AM~20597980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## LRN818

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Tres Gordos Productions 

Would like to invite everybody to come out and spectate our.
1st Annual Texas Low Rider Invitational Car Show..
one lucky competitor will be taking home a 7ft trophy and another competitor will be taking home a 6 ft trophy.. if you have any questions feel free to give me a call @ 210-609-8185........Keep in mind this is a Low Rider ONLY event..... NO!!!! BIG WHEEL Catagories

]


----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Whats up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AZ D.D. 64




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD

*







*
*








*
*
*
*SOULEROS BALL*​ * “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​ *& SHOW N’ SHINE*​ *
SAT. JULY 23*​ *8PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​ *
JACK’S PIZZA*​ *1600 MONTEREY HWY*​ *SAN JO, CA 95112*​ 
*COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​ **Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​ 
**OLDIES DANCE**​ **SPINNING RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45’S**​ **DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE**​ **LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE**​ **RECORD SWAP - BUY - SELL – TRADE**​ **CHICANO ART DISPLAY**​ **BAR**​ *
PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​ **MYRON & E**​ *“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​ *“IT’S A SHAME*​ *
SPINNING RARE SOUL 45’S*​ **SOULERO SAL**​ **MOSES & THE 10 COMMANDMENTS OF SOUL**​ **FERNANDO AGUILAR de DUKES C.C.**​ **MARGARITA GALVAN de UNICAS**​ **“MR. SAT. NIGHTS” TONY C de 90.9 FM KHDC RADIO BILINGUE**​ **“THE LEGENDARY” TOMMY SIQUEIRO de PATRONS C.C.**​ **“MR. CHICANO SWEET SOUNDZ” GILBERT SALAZAR**​ **THE GANGSTERS THAT DEDICATE FROM “THE SHADY SIDE OF TOWN”* *​ **SOUL STRIVERS**​ *
GUEST SPEAKERS*​ *MARIA PEREZ*​ *BINY FROM 5 STAR PRODUCTIONS*​ *
DRESS CODE STRICTLY ENFORCED!*​ *
HOMEBOYS COME IN YOUR BEST DRESSED….*​ *DERBY** JACKETS, BRIMS, ZOOT SUITS*​ *SANFORD** WHITE TEES, MILITARY CREASED PENDLETONS
STACY'S, WINOS, WALLABEES
CREASED, BUTTERFLIED & BABY CUFFED BEN'S, FRISKO’S & 501'S

*​ *HOMEGIRLS COME IN YOUR BEST DRESSED….*​ *MARY JANES, HOLTER TOPS, CHOLA BANDS*​ *FEATHERED HAIR, CAT EYES & ARCHED EYE BROWS *​ *
COME DRESSED TO IMPRESS! SUITES & DRESSES ACCEPPTED!*​ *
PRIZES FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE!*​ *
INFO & VENDORS:*​ *(408) 449 1566*​ *(408) 806 4548*​ *[email protected]*​ *FB SEARCH: SOULEROS BALL REVUE*​ *
No Set Tripping – No Bad Attitudes – God Loves You!*​ *
SOULEROS BALL REVUE - PD SOUNDZ – STREETLOW MAGAZINE - SJCC MECHA – UNICAS - CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C.*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS ARE UP! POSTED LAST NIGHT!!!! _


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## BigCeez

Cash prize for hop sponsored by Roberts Tires and Wheels


----------



## family affair

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB.
dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## als54wagon




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS WHERE POSTED UP WEDNESDAY HOMIE'S!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM FAMILIA!!!!! _

_HAPPY FATHERS DAY !!!!!!_


----------



## lilwill1999

15 $ for cars and bikes more info hit me up 5209070432


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW CAR SHOW FLYERS ARE UP!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## lilwill1999

15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM FAMILIA!!!!! _

_HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!!_

_Please be safe out there......_




















_Have a beer on us......_





















:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYER ARE UP NOW HOMIE'S!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## KUMPULA

Kandyandchrome | Facebook post any flyers to shows on our facebook fanpage. 200+ visitors per day and groing! website coming soon.


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## OG 61




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"L.A. VIBE RADIO.com"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New flyer are up on our website!!!!
__Link: __http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html











　








　


















　








　








　
　








　











　

















　

















　








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## 84SIK*MULISS




----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY




----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## scooby nok




----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New flyers are up Homie's!!!!!:thumbsup:

link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html









_


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

THE WEB FLYER 4 ARE SHOW


----------



## bedslead

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/258032-down-town-pomona-back.html


----------



## mabeg




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OG 61




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigtroubles1

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New flyers where posted up yesterday!!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## ChromeandCandy




----------



## Chosen Few Crew

*VEGAS SUPERSHOW KICK-OFF PARTY*


----------



## bigtroubles1

*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *









*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *


----------



## 73monte




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:thumbsup:


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## MalibuLou




----------



## BATEKAS714




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204348656279311


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS WERE POSTED YESTERDAY MORNING!!!:biggrin:










_


----------



## the other sideshow




----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

COUNT DOWN BEGINS LETS DO THIS


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

[/QUOTE]


----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## 73monte




----------



## KEEKA

THIS WEEKEND IN SAGINAW MI LOW 4 LIFE 15 ANNIVERSARY FALL SLAM CAR SHOW NEED MORE INFO PELASE CALL (989)529-3998


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyers were posted last night!
Thanks for the Support!!!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## NOKNORCALI




----------



## 73monte




----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS ARE UP!!!!!!
link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html













_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

*LATIN LUXURY BC 
**IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW 
ON **SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 
THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY
**IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS 
IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.
**3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553


**UPDATE 9/16/11
**
Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH**

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​*







*


----------



## 1SEXY80

*Carnales Unidos Annual Super Show*


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS ARE UP HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:
LINK:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html









_


----------



## EL MOOSE

:yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## Zoom




----------



## He's Back




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## IMPALA863

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior
> SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
> 8am until dark
> WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH
> 17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


RIP:angel: SORRY FOR THE LOST HOMIE


----------



## nsane86




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_









　








　

　









_EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST

WE'RE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS 
SHOW AND SHINE AT. 
CALLING ALL EAST VALLEY RIDERS, 
LETS MAKE THIS A BIG CRUISE. 
AS USUAL ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
LETS SHOW EM HOW THE BIG AZ GETS DOWN HOMIES 

_Have a great and safe weekend _


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 Oct 7th 2011


----------



## twnzcdy93

[h=2]







TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT[/h]_







OCT. 22ND AT THE MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE IN RIVERSIDE CA._ 
COME OUT AND CELEBRATE TRADITION I.E. CAR CLUBS 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT. THIS WILL BE A NIGHT OF MUSIC AND MEMORIES TO NOT BE FORGOTTEN. PROFORMING LIVE ON STAGE IS THE LOWRIDER BAND – THE ORIGINAL COMPOSERS OF THE SONGS WE BUMP AND RIDE TO ON THAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON LIKE (THE WORLD IS A GHETTO, CISCO KID, WHY CANT WE BE FRIENDS, SPILL THE WINE, SLIPPIN’ INTO DARKNESS, CINCO DE MAYO AND THE CHART BREAKING HIT LOWRIDER) ALONG WITH ALL THEIR OTHER HIT SONGS FROM THE 70’S. SO BRING YOUR FINEST HYNA, GET THEM STACY ADAMS SHINED UP AND COME CELEBRATE WITH TRADITION I.E. C.C. IN DOWNTOWN RIVERSIDE ATHE TOBACCO LOUNGE. ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME. TICKETS ARE $20 EACH. SEE BELOW FOR TICKET INFO. 


DATE: SATURDAY OCTOBER 22 2011
LOCATION: MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE
ADDRESS: 3630 UNIVERSITY AVE. RIVERSIDE CA. 92501
TIME; 7PM - 2AM
AGES: 21 AND UP

TICKET INFO: 
SERGIO 909-717-4267 OR EMAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]














​


----------



## steamboat

Not to be a dick but how do you guys expect people to come out to your show when you dont include the town and state thats its happening in? Just a thought...........


----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

steamboat said:


> Not to be a dick but how do you guys expect people to come out to your show when you dont include the town and state thats its happening in? Just a thought...........


That was a promotion ad for Donations....
But here you go homie.


----------



## DEVO




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mel entertainment

MEL ENTERTAINMENT TOYS 4 TOTS FREE CAR SHOW WITH A TOY DONATION 

SATURDAY NOVEMBER 5TH BOB'S BIG BOY NORCO ,CA 10:00 AM -3:00 PM

LOU & LYNDAH FROM THE TV SHOW OPERATION REPO

WEBSITE www.melentertainment.com

REMEMBER THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE ALL FREE !! ALL FOR THE KIDS 



PLEASE SHARE THIS VIDEO TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS !!


----------



## Cruizin Memories

FREE CARSHOW & SHINE BENEFIT to all carclubs & attendies. ONly pay $1 to swapmeet.. Donations will be accepted on behalf of PHX CHILDRENS HOSPITAL FOR KIDS WITH BRAIN CANCER. HOPEKIDS.ORG WILL also be there. MOVE IN TIME 7-10A LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS,CLASSICS & CUSTOMS.djs & live entertainment, kiddie rides for children & come shop @ new INDOOR PARK & SWAP. Bar & restaurants with great prices.\Intruders,OLD MEMORIES,OLDSCHOOL,DUKES,MI VIDA, SOFISTICATED FEW, SLOWLANE FAMILIA and MANY MORE.... facebook/cruizinmemories


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## 1975 VERT

TEMPTATION & CLASSICS 1ST ANNUAL X-MAS TOY DRIVE SHOW N SHINE DEC 4 2011 (O*C) _







AT THE SANTAN ANA ELKS LODGE 212 S. ELK LN. 92701 CA, 10 TO 4PM_ 
TEMPTATION AND CLASSIC X-MAS TOY DRIVE SHOW N SHINE!
*THIS IS A NON COMPETITIVE SHOW*! COME IN SUPPORT...
RAIN OR SHINE...
DECEMBER 4, 2011 
ROLL IN TIME 8-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
AT THE SANTA ANA ELKES LODGE
212 S. ELK LN.
SANTA ANA
92701

MAIN CROSS FREEWAYS 5 AND 55 AND 405

ENTRY FEE = $10.00 DONATION AND TOY OR $20.00

FOR INFOR CALL
RONNIE TEMPTATION - 714 501-2825
JOE P. CLASSICS - 714 661-3654
RAY N. CLASSICS - 714 222-6537


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 73monte




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYERS ARE UP ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!
POSTED YESTERDAY MORNING!!!!!

LINK: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html
_


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Now recruiting members in the Las Vegas NV area, Rollin 13” and 14” wire wheels and white walls true ( lowrider style ). Wanting rides and lowrider bikes. Looking for homies that want a real club family not just a plaque. We are one of the fastest growing clubs out there. Contact Randal Vice President of the Las Vegas Chapter you can text or call 702-401-5846. Check us out online at lowriderstylecarclub.com were you can also see our latest winners from the Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show 2011 Thanks and keep it low homies.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

DEVO said:


> View attachment 372949
> 
> View attachment 372950



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011

*
Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” *would like toinvite you to Our *“UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, November 05, 2011*, to be held at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Held at* the at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Come Support this Event. We want to get everyoen together to show that we can all get along and be united as one. 

how and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" that would feed your club and more people and also bring , Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons and etc and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.


**Cost to get into the park is:**$7.00 per car

**Address of Event
"El Dorado East Regional Park" 
7550 E. Spring St.
Long Beach, CA 90815 


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
*
http://mapq.st/qVJXtE


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there.** :biggrin: *











*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. 
*


----------



## OG 61




----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## DEVO

DEVO said:


> View attachment 372949
> 
> View attachment 372950


SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL JANUARY


----------



## ROCKO

New to the site here, just wanted to know of any other shows may be coming up in Arizona, Thanks.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ROCKO said:


> New to the site here, just wanted to know of any other shows may be coming up in Arizona, Thanks.


----------



## ROCKO

Hope I'm posting this correct with your post, but Thank's a lot Bro, I appreciate the info, Hope to see you out at some of these Shows. 


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BabiSilent

anybody need graphics for FREE flyers or posters get at me in a message 
i just need to start a decent portfolio for class


----------



## lilwill1999

250$$$$$$$$$$$$$ best of show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Come bring out your Bomba's and your Impalas and see if you make the latest issue of American Bombs Magazine or Impalas Magazine!:wow:










And don't forget our very own Ronnie will be there Repp'n Lowlife Magazine!_:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BabiSilent said:


> anybody need graphics for FREE flyers or posters get at me in a message
> i just need to start a decent portfolio for class


_Vato does some bad ass work!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## ElProfeJose

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE, OPEN TO ALL CARS

http://www.facebook.com/events/188660101218928/?notif_t=event_invite


----------



## He's Back




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigtroubles1

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## ElProfeJose

*lets do it BIG*







bigtroubles1 said:


> *tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
> 2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY

*PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW SATURDAY DECEMBER 10, 2011*


----------



## lo nuestro




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY/ CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE HOSTED BY THE THROTTLE QUEENS

**









DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY
*
SATURDAY DEC 10TH @ 9PM
SHAKERS PUB 
5940 SPERRY DR
CITRUS HEIGHTS CA. 95621

TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW HOSTED BY THE THROTTLE QUEENS c/c
****FREE ENTRANCE WITH AN UNWRAPPED TOY**** 

ALL TOYS WILL BE DONATED TO THE KIDS OF NEVER FORGET OUR FALLEN
WWW.NEVERFORGETOURFALLEN.COM



*FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/events/188660101218928/

*DARLING DANIKA'S FACEBOOK PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darlin...1584854?ref=ts 

*DARLING DANIKA'S PICS THREAD:*
Darling Danika Pics​


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## lilwill1999

just added more to best of show now best of show $600 best bike $200 most club members $250 car hop $200 need pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or [email protected]​


----------



## ElProfeJose

ttt



ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## jessdogg




----------



## lilwill1999

if anyone needs pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or at [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New flyers are up!!!!!








_


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lilwill1999

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## Brown Society Tulare




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

image hosting jpeg


----------



## bigtroubles1

ElProfeJose said:


>



Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyer are up homies!!!!! :thumbsup:

gm familia 

Februrary 26 2012!!!!

Just talk with Jesse editor of American Bomb & Impalas Magazines! He's looking for Bombs and Impalas to feature in his next coming issues! So shine them up and bring them out homies! :thumbsup:










Cause UNITED...
we can make a difference! uffin:_


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New flyers are up homie's!!!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

ITS GOING DOWN JAN 21ST EVERYONE COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## bigtroubles1

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## 73monte




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## bigtroubles1

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## 73monte




----------



## [email protected]

IF U HAVENT BEEN HERE. U GOTTA COME TO THIS ONE. ALSO CHECK OUT THE VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE.CRUIZING INTO THE SUNSET


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## ElProfeJose

FEBUARY 25TH 2012 SATURDAY COME JOIN US


----------



## 1SEXY80

Carnales Unidos Fresno Sunday May 20th


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

upload images


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Car Show Flyers are up now on our website!!!!!

_Link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

sean_2009 said:


>


Had a problem with this one bcuz it was PNG format. Need JPEG's please....uffin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

*"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers

*Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.* 

*Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.* 

*Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*



*See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*

*"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*

*Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB: 
“Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*


*Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012

*Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am. 
*Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.

*Cost:* 
*$20.00 Cars
$15.00 Motorcycles
and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes 
& $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *


*Address of Event
Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*


*Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
http://mapq.st/mS0RKn


So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment" 

**Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

*






OUR 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW AND CONCERT!!!*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show- Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers *
"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers

*Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.* 

*Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.* 

*Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*



*See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*

*"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*

*Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB: 
“Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*


*Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012

*Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am. 
*Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.

*Cost:* 
*$20.00 Cars
$15.00 Motorcycles
and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes 
& $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *


*Address of Event
Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*


*Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
http://mapq.st/mS0RKn


So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment" 

**Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *











​


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK uffin:


 ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEK END IN STOCKTON CA SO IF YOU HAVE NO PLANS SUIET UP IN THAT RIDER BRING THE FAM WITH YOU AND ENJOY THE SUN AND THE LOW RIDERS uffin:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *
> View attachment 441198
> OUR 5th ANNUAL FAMILY DAY CAR SHOW AND CONCERT!!!*[/]


----------



## kinfokes1stladie

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *
> View attachment 441198
> *


 cant wait


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers
> 
> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> *REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.*
> 
> *Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.*
> 
> *Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*
> 
> 
> 
> *See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*
> 
> *REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*
> 
> *"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*
> 
> *Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *
> 
> *Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB:
> “Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*
> 
> 
> *Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012
> 
> *Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am.
> *Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.
> 
> *Cost:*
> *$20.00 Cars
> $15.00 Motorcycles
> and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes
> & $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *
> 
> 
> *Address of Event
> Fuddruckers Burger’s
> 5229 N. Clark St.
> Lakewood, CA 90714*
> 
> 
> *Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show:
> http://mapq.st/mS0RKn
> 
> 
> So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment"
> 
> **Hosted by:
> REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *











*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:​


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

[h=2]







[/h]*"Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car Show - Sat., April 14, 2012 @ Fuddruckers Burgers

*Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and MERCY’S FRAME’S *would like to invite you to Our *“Cruising For A Cure” Benefit Fundraiser Car show on Saturday, April 14, 2012*, in the *City of LAKEWOOD, CA.* 

*Held at* the *"FUDDRUCKERS BURGER'S" *in the *City of Lakewood at the Lakewood Mall.* 

*Come Support this “Fundraiser & Benefit” Car Show and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and car show. There will be lots of vendors selling items such as: custom Made Picture Frames, Jewelry, Candles and etc. See you all there.*



*See Flyer below and information. We hope to see you there. From REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” and Mercy’s Frame’s.....*

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’s FRAME’S Presents:*

*"Cruising For A Cure” “Benefit Fundraiser” Car Show*

*Saturday, April 14, 2012 in the City of Lakewood, CA. *

*Held at: "Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to CLUB: 
“Cuban Pete’s” (The HOP).*


*Held on: *Saturday, April 14, 2012

*Roll In Time: *8:00 am - 11:00 am. 
*Car Show Time:* 11:00 am – 5:00 pm.

*Cost:* 
*$20.00 Cars
$15.00 Motorcycles
and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes 
& $10.00 for Pedal Cars. *


*Address of Event
Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*


*Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
http://mapq.st/mS0RKn


So come out and have a good time. There will be **Trophies Awarded for "Best Of Catagories”, **Raffles and "D.J. Music by **“GOODTIMES ENTERTAINMENT”** for Entertainment" 

**Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club & MERCY’S FRAME’S *











​


----------



## pahrcyde yoda




----------



## RoadRageMag

[h=6]














The first annual Palm Classic Car and Bike Show is on Friday 3/2/2012 Starting at 7pm until 11pm . There will be many classes to enter with cash payouts for the winners! Bring out your rides and show them off , Registration is $35.00 and begins at 4:30pm until 8pm. Many vehicle classes varying from Lowriders , hot rods, street classics and more. The Bikes have a lot of classes as well custom bike, sportbike, touring bike, harley-davidson classes, vintage and many more. Come join RoadRage Magazine and the Food Truck Invasion team for a family festivity. There will be food trucks there offering many different foods. We hope to see you guys there to make the First Palm Classic a memorable one![/h]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Flyer's are up on our website homie's!!!! 

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html









_


----------



## lowvintage5




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


lowvintage5 said:


> View attachment 444848


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## [email protected]

BUMP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

[email protected] said:


> BUMP




:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 453866


:thumbsup:


----------



## WESIDE63

*AT PARAMOUNT PARK. HOPE TO SEE YOU THIS SATURDAY*


----------



## sean_2009

3 weeks away homies....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New flyers are up!!!!! _:thumbsup:

Your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

*SUPER SHOW IN THE 209*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## uniques928




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## sean_2009

3 days away gente..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## pharcyde yeshi

​​
​Pharcyde Customs benefit car show for the victims of the sheriff, locksmith and families of the horrible incident that took place on 4/12/2012 in Modesto Ca. Where: Pitman High School: June 2nd 2012 Time: Roll in 8am to 10 am show from 10- 4pm (no pre reg) Cost: $25.00 to show, free for spectators. 75% proceeds will go towards the victims and families remaing 25% to the show. Theis show is for a great cause and is open to all vehicles. Flyers are in process and should be available by end of week. We are also looking for live bands, venders, and donations for our raffle. For more info call or text
Yeshi 209-818-3295.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## soldiersforchrist

*05/12/12 car & bike show in o.c*

View attachment 476577


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ Here goes Az's next show! Please all members help promote this._ :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## sjshows

3 Weeks left - 
*"Moonlight Records", "Jimmy D Band, Sin Town Soldiers", 
an Models!*
are some of the performers.
"Moonlight Records" Hip-Hop Rap w/Soul style that's tasty.
Their Rap is mixed w/music that's radio material.
"Jimmy D Band" plays R & B, Soul that make U wanna party.
"Sin Town Soldiers" Started in the 80s, still got the moves.
_*This show will be video taped for Comcast TV! This a fundraiser for Cali Scenes an SJ Today community TV shows*_
*Award plaques in the Show & Shine will be given for Best 40s an Older, 50 to 2000, Most Members/Distance Clubs, Bikes an more!
Also, Out of town clubs = Just $10 advance till May 21.
They'll many models, 50/50, Raffle - Over $500 and more - info 408 295-6456 *


----------



## visionquest23

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 476577
> View attachment 476583


gonna role out there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

[h=2]







ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX AZ, 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW: OCT.27th[/h]ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL FELLOW LOWRIDERS TO COME OUT OCTOBER 27th FOR OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW. SO LOCK IN THE DATE.










​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

sjshows said:


> View attachment 479143
> 3 Weeks left -
> *"Moonlight Records", "Jimmy D Band, Sin Town Soldiers",
> an Models!*
> are some of the performers.
> "Moonlight Records" Hip-Hop Rap w/Soul style that's tasty.
> Their Rap is mixed w/music that's radio material.
> "Jimmy D Band" plays R & B, Soul that make U wanna party.
> "Sin Town Soldiers" Started in the 80s, still got the moves.
> _*This show will be video taped for Comcast TV! This a fundraiser for Cali Scenes an SJ Today community TV shows*_
> *Award plaques in the Show & Shine will be given for Best 40s an Older, 50 to 2000, Most Members/Distance Clubs, Bikes an more!
> Also, Out of town clubs = Just $10 advance till May 21.
> They'll many models, 50/50, Raffle - Over $500 and more - info 408 295-6456 *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*HERE IS ARE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
SAVE THE DATE AND PASS IT ON 

https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760/
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*HERE IS ARE LAYITLOW LINK 



 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rst-2nd-annual-show-n-shine.html#post15529530
*


----------



## LRN818




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *HERE IS ARE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK
> SAVE THE DATE AND PASS IT ON
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760/
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo




----------



## furby714

NE SHOWS IN OC OR SURROUNDING THIS WEEKEND HIT MI UP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming Event!











　



























　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















_*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyers are up homie's!!!!!! 

link http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html

_


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 485665


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. C.C. “Summer Cruise Night” Tuesday, June 5, 2012 at “Lakewood Car Wash” **in the City of Lakewood, CA*

Come check out our* “Summer Cruise Night” on Tuesday, June 5, 2012 at “Lakewood Car Wash” in the City of Lakewood, CA hosted by the REFLECTIONS “SO. CAL.” Car Club. *It will be our first cruise night held here at the Lakewood Car Wash to check and see how it goes on a Tuesday Night. 

*REFLECTIONS “SO. CAL.” Car Club *will be having a “Cruise Night” at the *“Lakewood Car Wash”* located at: *5730 Lakewood Blvd., Lakewood, CA 90712*. It is on the corner of South St. and Lakewood Blvd. *from 5:00 pm – 10:00 pm. It is located *Next door to Wendy’s Burgers. 

*Cost is ($5.00) for Cars, Motorcycle, Low Rider Bikes and Peddle Cars.****Free for Spectators***

We also will have vendors out selling items. So bring the whole family and have a great time. Hope to see everyone out there. You know the deal, food, music, raffles and family and friends.
*Cruise Night hours: **5:00 pm – 10:00 pm.*


*“Lakewood Car Wash”*
*5730 Lakewood Blvd.*
*Lakewood, CA 90712*. 

It is on the corner of South St. and Lakewood Blvd.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *REFLECTIONS So. Cal. C.C. “Summer Cruise Night” Tuesday, June 5, 2012 at “Lakewood Car Wash” **in the City of Lakewood, CA*
> 
> Come check out our* “Summer Cruise Night” on Tuesday, June 5, 2012 at “Lakewood Car Wash” in the City of Lakewood, CA hosted by the REFLECTIONS “SO. CAL.” Car Club. *It will be our first cruise night held here at the Lakewood Car Wash to check and see how it goes on a Tuesday Night.
> 
> *REFLECTIONS “SO. CAL.” Car Club *will be having a “Cruise Night” at the *“Lakewood Car Wash”* located at: *5730 Lakewood Blvd., Lakewood, CA 90712*. It is on the corner of South St. and Lakewood Blvd. *from 5:00 pm – 10:00 pm. It is located *Next door to Wendy’s Burgers.
> 
> *Cost is ($5.00) for Cars, Motorcycle, Low Rider Bikes and Peddle Cars.****Free for Spectators***
> 
> We also will have vendors out selling items. So bring the whole family and have a great time. Hope to see everyone out there. You know the deal, food, music, raffles and family and friends.
> *Cruise Night hours: **5:00 pm – 10:00 pm.*
> 
> 
> *“Lakewood Car Wash”*
> *5730 Lakewood Blvd.*
> *Lakewood, CA 90712*.
> 
> It is on the corner of South St. and Lakewood Blvd.


:thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78




----------



## KANOinU




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## dreamer1

Latins finest bike club bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


>


This. Car wash will benefit the kids as we trying to get their bikes ready for the summer.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

KANOinU said:


> View attachment 490161


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ImpalasYC

This sunday june 17 from 6 to 8


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

GUS FERNANDEZ said:


> This sunday june 17 from 6 to 8


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events...._:thumbsup:



_







































　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...*_* 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*_DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME._


----------



## charlieshowtime




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## KEEKA

*SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS 2280 WILLIAMSON RD SAGINAW MI 48601
THIS IS A PUBLIC EVENT ALL ARE WELCOME
(NO DOGS PLEASE)
TOP 50 VEHICLES
TOP 10 BIKES
SPECIALTY AWARDS
MURAL, PAINT, INTERIOR, HYDROD'S, UNDERCARRIAGE, CAR CLUB AND MORE
BEST OF CAR, TRUCK, SPORT COMPACT, BIKE, BEST OF SHOW OVERALL
CAR HOP $1000 (CASH PRIZE) (with 3 or more paid entries)







*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

charlieshowtime said:


> View attachment 498204


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

eric64impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

KEEKA said:


> *SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS 2280 WILLIAMSON RD SAGINAW MI 48601
> THIS IS A PUBLIC EVENT ALL ARE WELCOME
> (NO DOGS PLEASE)
> TOP 50 VEHICLES
> TOP 10 BIKES
> SPECIALTY AWARDS
> MURAL, PAINT, INTERIOR, HYDROD'S, UNDERCARRIAGE, CAR CLUB AND MORE
> BEST OF CAR, TRUCK, SPORT COMPACT, BIKE, BEST OF SHOW OVERALL
> CAR HOP $1000 (CASH PRIZE) (with 3 or more paid entries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyers are up homie's!!!!!! 

link http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html

_


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...ual-car-show-pharaohs-car-show-flyer-2012.jpg


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...ual-car-show-pharaohs-car-show-flyer-2012.jpg


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LowriderLobo said:


>


GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!


----------



## 64ordones




----------



## freshmexevents

July 8 Car Show Santa Barbara. Bobby Brakins, Mann. Performing Live!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

64ordones said:


> View attachment 504937


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 504943
> July 8 Car Show Santa Barbara. Bobby Brakins, Mann. Performing Live!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
__












































































September 29th!
Huge Car Show/Concert!!!!!

　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































_*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*_DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyers are up homie's!!!!!! 

link http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html

_


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## Porterville Relay




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!*









*A little peek from our last show/event.*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming Event....:thumbsup:








_


----------



## OG 61




----------



## B Town Fernie




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

OG 61 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandyandchrome




----------



## kandyandchrome




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> *It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A little peek from our last show/event.*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
> *Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html
> 
> *~ROLL CALL~*
> *CAR CLUB'S
> E STREET CRUIZERS CC
> DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
> GROUPE CC
> ROYOL FANTACIES CC*
> 
> 
> *
> BIKE CLUB'S
> PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*
> 
> 
> *
> MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLO RIDER'S*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyers are up homie's!!!!!! 

link http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

B Town Fernie said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

Sacramento kustoms
Open house & free car show
And bbq.*
Open to all cars*
This show supports lowriders and all kustom Cars. And all car clubs*
Friday night july 20th 5-pm-11pm

Bands food cars tattoos*

Down town sac
769 N.16th st.
Sacramento ca

Contact info @ 916-548-5649


----------



## 1SEXY80

*Carnales Unidos: *Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> Sacramento kustoms
> Open house & free car show
> And bbq.*
> Open to all cars*
> This show supports lowriders and all kustom Cars. And all car clubs*
> Friday night july 20th 5-pm-11pm
> 
> Bands food cars tattoos*
> 
> Down town sac
> 769 N.16th st.
> Sacramento ca
> 
> Contact info @ 916-548-5649


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

1SEXY80 said:


> *Carnales Unidos: *Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
> *(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)
> 
> 
> This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development.
> *Special Attractions:*
> 
> *LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
> *Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
> *Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families.
> *UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
> *Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State
> *NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
> *Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
> *Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!!
> *Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
> _*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*.
> Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
> ​


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
__


















































September 29th!
Huge Car Show/Concert!!!!!

　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































_*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*_DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME._


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## OG 61




----------



## OMAR TRECE

skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

hfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## soldiersforchrist




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Our next Event!!!!! :cheesy:








_


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

OMAR TRECE said:


> cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## papi310




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

OMAR TRECE said:


> hfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## OMAR TRECE

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr


_*MY BEST FLYER UP TO DATE FRIEND'S PASS THE WORD THANKS!*_


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Raunchy49




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:



Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_










_










_

_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...*_* 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia









*


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr

SKSPONSORS của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

ondiados flyer của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted Thursday.


----------



## soldiersforchrist




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Junior LOC said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted Yesterday.


----------



## KEEKA

*SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 LOW 4 LIFE 16TH ANNUAL FALL SLAM
CAR/TRUCK HOP $1000 (CASH PRIZE) (with 3 or more paid entries)
TOP 50 CAR/TRUCK TOP 10 BIKE
SAGINAW MI NEED MORE INFO PM OR CALL (989)583-3998






*


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## OG 61




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

KEEKA said:


> *SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 LOW 4 LIFE 16TH ANNUAL FALL SLAM
> CAR/TRUCK HOP $1000 (CASH PRIZE) (with 3 or more paid entries)
> TOP 50 CAR/TRUCK TOP 10 BIKE
> SAGINAW MI NEED MORE INFO PM OR CALL (989)583-3998
> View attachment 523770
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.*
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 8-16-12.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:



__Up coming events....:thumbsup:











_



















_









_

_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 










　
































































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...*_* 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


















*


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*THIS WEEKEND SUNDAY AUGUST 26th 2012
*_
CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

*REFLECTIONS So. Cal. C.C. “Summer Cruise Night” Tuesday, August 28, 2012 at Lakewood Car Wash **in the City of Lakewood, CA*

Come check out our* “Summer Cruise Night” on Tuesday, August 28, 2012 at Lakewood Car Wash **in the City of Lakewood, CA hosted by the REFLECTIONS “SO. CAL.” Car Club. *It will be our first cruise night held here at the Lakewood Car Wash to check and see how it goes on a Tuesday Night. 

*REFLECTIONS “SO. CAL.”� Car Club *will be having a “Cruise Night” at the *Lakewood Car Wash* located at: *5730 Lakewood Blvd., Lakewood, CA 90712*. It is on the corner of South St. and Lakewood Blvd. *from 5:00 pm to 10:00 pm. It is located *Next door to Wendy’s Burgers. 

*Cost is ($5.00) for Cars, Motorcycle, Low Rider Bikes and Peddle Cars.****Free for Spectators***

We also will have vendors out selling items. So bring the whole family and have a great time. Hope to see everyone out there. You know the deal, food, music, raffles and family and friends.

*Cruise Night hours: 5:00 pm to 10:00 pm.*


*Lakewood Car Wash�*
*5730 Lakewood Blvd.*
*Lakewood, CA 90712*. 

It is on the corner of South St. and Lakewood Blvd.


----------



## BIGNZT




----------



## KEEKA

*SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 LOW 4 LIFE 16TH ANNUAL FALL SLAM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
2280 WILLIAMSON RD SAG MI 48601 
TOP 50 CAR/TRUCKS TOP 10 BIKES 
SPECITALITY AWARDS 
$1000 CAR HOP CONTEST (BIGGEST PAY OUT IN THE MIDWEST)
12-5 PLUS COVERAGE FROM Streetseen Mag
STILL HAV VENDOR SPOTS 
PLEASE CALL (989)529-3998 FOR MORE INFO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT






*


----------



## ImpalasYC




----------



## Juiced only




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 8-24-12.


----------



## BIGNZT




----------



## BIGNZT

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO1965

sept 9th rosdale park san antonio,tx


----------



## BIGNZT




----------



## BIGNZT

:naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 8-31-12.


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## low_rico




----------



## bigpapinkc




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:



__Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_
_




















　































































_
_








_*




























*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_All flyer above have been posted. Just forgot to let everyone know last week.... 








_


----------



## Alejndo72




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 9-14-12.


----------



## BIGNZT

:worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## soldiersforchrist




----------



## visionquest23

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

visionquest23 said:


> ttt


 



:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 1SEXY80

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 550161


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:...BADASS...:thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

4 pm


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 10-5-12.


----------



## rcota

*CHARITY CAR SHOW..*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OG 61




----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> 4 pm


Bump


----------



## BAGO




----------



## BAGO




----------



## Sporty67

I know ha


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:_




_


























_
_







_

_

















_
*




















*
*

















*

*









*
_







_
*










*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*














































*


----------



## rcota

*Charity CAR SHOW..Upland CA Nov 11 2012*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## OG 61

...............................................:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## ElProfeJose

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## OG 61




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Budweiser Bike

Gotta attend this show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 11-10-12.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_

_







_










_









_* UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *











COME AND JOIN US AND DONATE AN UNWRAPPED TOY(s) OR SCHOOL SUPPLIES TO HELP OUT UNFORTUNATE CHILDREN TO MAKE THIS CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD REASON TO KICK BACK AND ALSO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY

SUNDAY DECEMBER 09, 2012 @ MARYVIEW PARK
55 ave and Osborn 11am- 5pm 

_


















_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321

INDIO,CA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Budweiser Bike

YEA ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW & SHINE & FOOD DRIVE 

SATURDAY Novermber 17th 2012

431 North Litchfield Road Goodyear , Arizona


----------



## mel entertainment




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car Show Flyers are up!!!!! :thumbsup:

_
Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html










Posted 11-16-12.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_You vato's got to see this! :yes:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking Car Shows and Fundraisers for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. For more info pm me or call me, 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. For more info pm me or call me, 323.557.2854



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. For more info pm me or call me, 323.557.2854


Qvo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. For more info pm me or call me, 323.557.2854



I'm ready for 2013. Thank you Lord for a safe transition.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....












_*Glendale Majestics 
BBQ & Picnic
January 13, 2013, 11am – 5pm
Holiday Park, 6708 W Meadowbrook Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85033
BYOB (Bring your own BBQ)








*


_























































Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. For more info pm me or call me, 323.557.2854




TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC NOR CAL & MAJESTICS CEN CAL ARE COMING TOGETHER TO BRING THE CENTRAL VALLEY A LOWRIDER PICNIC IN THE PARK. SAVE THE DATE CUS IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. BEST RIDE IN THE PARK WILL GET $100 CASH. SO BRING OUT THE RIDES AND THE B.B.Q'S AND FAMILY AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME. KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Its the Anniversary of Ta Ta Dave's death and we would like to honor him today._ :angel:















_Rest In Peace Carnal....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RO1965

*Rollerz Only 7th annual car show san antonio,tx chapter:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


RO1965 said:


> View attachment 603285
> *Rollerz Only 7th annual car show san antonio,tx chapter:thumbsup:*


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:inout:


----------



## pajaro

Anyone know were I could have flyers made for a car show.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just want gente to know i talk to Frank of Franks Hydraulics yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank!__ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










And yes thats Frank hitting the switch! 










__Also talk to Mark of Impalas Magazine and he said him and his crew are hype to come out to Az and see all the firme cars.Their bringing lots of the latest issue and said they got the Phx Show in it where this pic was shot. :cheesy:











__So please come out and lets show Impalas Magazine a good time! _:h5:


----------



## 68RIVIERA




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## B Town Fernie




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


68RIVIERA said:


> View attachment 605611
> View attachment 605611
> View attachment 605261
> View attachment 605261


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


B Town Fernie said:


>


----------



## 65chevy

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


RUSTY 36 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_I'am so proud of this show getting airtime on Power 98.3! We step it up this year homie's! Gonna be a real good show! I hope after people hear this on the radio that they see Lowriders are good people too...._:angel:


----------



## toralez51

for info.call art 916 868 1709


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## curbserver78




----------



## low_rico




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

*









*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

curbserver78 said:


> View attachment 612818


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tomorrow! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Flyers are up! _:thumbsup:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## sjshows

Check it Out!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## papi310




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


papi310 said:


> View attachment 618592


----------



## raiderg12




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


zombie_squad said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Supreme Seventies




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Supreme Seventies said:


> View attachment 623793


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## RO1965

*Rollerz Only 7th annual car show san antonio,tx April 14:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


RO1965 said:


> View attachment 626323
> *Rollerz Only 7th annual car show san antonio,tx April 14:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## toralez51




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


toralez51 said:


> View attachment 629291


----------



## knightbandit88

San Jose,Ca


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


knightbandit88 said:


> View attachment 629645
> San Jose,Ca


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Ralph B presents

View attachment 632466


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ralph B presents said:


> View attachment 632466


----------



## Ralph B presents

[video]<a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/media/image_zps991a464c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/image_zps991a464c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps991a464c.jpg"/></a>[/video]


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## pajaro

*FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OK) 1ST ANNUAL PICNIN AUG. 18TH, 2013.
Thanks to Troy Hall for the design of this flyer, contact Troy at fatandskinnybros.com*


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
* bigger and better every year!
Room promo packages sold out but reg room's still availible and registration still open to all!*


upload foto
*A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

BTW NEW VOICE WAS REPLACED BY A NEW GROUP FRONTED BY *ROCKY PADILLA*! SO BRENTON WOOD AND ROCKY PADILLA AT ONE SHOW!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


pajaro said:


> View attachment 633669
> *FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OK) 1ST ANNUAL PICNIN AUG. 18TH, 2013.
> Thanks to Troy Hall for the design of this flyer, contact Troy at fatandskinnybros.com*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OG53




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "Paramount Park" Saturday, June 29, 2013, in the City of Paramount, CA.*

*Hello Everyone,

REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” would like to invite you to Our “UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, June 29, 2013, to be held at "Paramount Park" in the City of Paramount, CA. 

Held at the at "Paramount Park" in the City of Paramount, CA. 90723.

So come support this “Unity Picnic and Potluck” event. We want to get everyone together to show that we can all get along and be united as one and have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. We will have magazine and photographer coverage at this event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" or “Food to Bar~B~Que”, that would feed your club and more people and also bring the following: Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons, charcoal and etc. and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.**

**Address of Event**:**
**"Paramount Park"**
14400 Paramount Blvd.
Paramount, CA. 90723*

*Time of Event**:
**9:00am – 6:00pm **


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
**
**http://mapq.st/13JrWM8*


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there. *

*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. *



*Mr. Lo Lo
The Founding Original Chapter for
REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB*
*“SO. CAL.” Chapter*


----------



## natedogg84




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


OG53 said:


>


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

COME SEE KING-T LIVE!! HE WILL BE AT KINFOKE CAR CLUB & A-1 HYDRAULICS 6th ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "Paramount Park" Saturday, June 29, 2013, in the City of Paramount, CA.*
> 
> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” would like to invite you to Our “UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, June 29, 2013, to be held at "Paramount Park" in the City of Paramount, CA.
> 
> Held at the at "Paramount Park" in the City of Paramount, CA. 90723.
> 
> So come support this “Unity Picnic and Potluck” event. We want to get everyone together to show that we can all get along and be united as one and have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. We will have magazine and photographer coverage at this event.
> 
> We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" or “Food to Bar~B~Que”, that would feed your club and more people and also bring the following: Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons, charcoal and etc. and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves.
> 
> See you all there.**
> 
> **Address of Event**:**
> **"Paramount Park"**
> 14400 Paramount Blvd.
> Paramount, CA. 90723*
> 
> *Time of Event**:
> **9:00am – 6:00pm **
> 
> 
> Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show:
> **
> **http://mapq.st/13JrWM8*
> 
> 
> *Put together by:
> REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club
> 
> Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there. *
> 
> *So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr. Lo Lo
> The Founding Original Chapter for
> REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB*
> *“SO. CAL.” Chapter*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I am kicking off my own cruise nights benefiting The E.C.H.O. Program, at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park starting Friday May 10th, and every other Friday after that. I will be fundraising for several causes like the "Lifer"-inmate package program, feeding the homeless, The Hagerty Famaily, Nueva Vista Elementary, and more causes as time goes on. There will be food, trophies, music, vendors, raffles and ofcourse family gatherings. I invite everyone to come on out and help me raise money that is so badly needed. Thanks in advance from my family to yours, and to all car clubs and solo riders.


Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln Av.
Buena Park, Ca.

Show Time is from 6-10pm. 
Cruise Nights: May 10th, 24th. June 7th, 21st. July 5th, 19th.

A lot of money is needed, but I can not raise it without your support. Thanks again, and see you all May 10th.
Need more info? (323)557-2854 Mike
Vendor spots $25


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


>


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ralph B presents said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it...._:x:


----------



## knightbandit88




----------



## SOFTIN

*
SOFTIN's 5th Annual Benefit All Car Show, Pin up contest and Hop. 100% of all
proceeds goes to SOFTIN to help support programs for special needs children.
Sunday August 25, 2013 at the Santa Maria Fairpark. Open to all cars, trucks, motorcycles and [email protected]
1st, 2nd and 3rd place. Specialty trophies and cash prizes for Best of Show, Most Club Participation,
Furthest Distance, best car, best bike, best truck, best motorcycle and much more. 
This is a family event, bring the kids because we have a carnival going on.
BBQ, 50/50 raffle and much more! So come on out and support SOFTIN, Inc and help raise funds
for children with special needs...
*


----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_I just want wish my club a Happy 19th Anniversary and thank all of you for the love & support you vato's have shown us....:thumbsup:










Much Luv & Respect from Lowrider Style Car Club.... :h5:_


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

OK EVERYONE HERE IS THE CORRECT FLYER WITH THE CORRECT DATE ON FLYER. SOTRRY FOR THE MIXX UP!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


knightbandit88 said:


> View attachment 646662


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 646913
> 
> *
> SOFTIN's 5th Annual Benefit All Car Show, Pin up contest and Hop. 100% of all
> proceeds goes to SOFTIN to help support programs for special needs children.
> Sunday August 25, 2013 at the Santa Maria Fairpark. Open to all cars, trucks, motorcycles and [email protected]
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. Specialty trophies and cash prizes for Best of Show, Most Club Participation,
> Furthest Distance, best car, best bike, best truck, best motorcycle and much more.
> This is a family event, bring the kids because we have a carnival going on.
> BBQ, 50/50 raffle and much more! So come on out and support SOFTIN, Inc and help raise funds
> for children with special needs...
> *


----------



## solitos car club




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> View attachment 647439
> OK EVERYONE HERE IS THE CORRECT FLYER WITH THE CORRECT DATE ON FLYER. SOTRRY FOR THE MIXX UP!!!


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES

djmikethecholodj said:


> I am kicking off my own cruise nights benefiting The E.C.H.O. Program, at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park starting Friday May 10th, and every other Friday after that. I will be fundraising for several causes like the "Lifer"-inmate package program, feeding the homeless, The Hagerty Famaily, Nueva Vista Elementary, and more causes as time goes on. There will be food, trophies, music, vendors, raffles and ofcourse family gatherings. I invite everyone to come on out and help me raise money that is so badly needed. Thanks in advance from my family to yours, and to all car clubs and solo riders.
> 
> 
> Imperial Burgers
> 6201 Lincoln Av.
> Buena Park, Ca.
> 
> Show Time is from 6-10pm.
> Cruise Nights: May 10th, 24th. June 7th, 21st. July 5th, 19th.
> 
> A lot of money is needed, but I can not raise it without your support. Thanks again, and see you all May 10th.
> Need more info? (323)557-2854 Mike
> Vendor spots $25


 ttt baDdest d.J AROUND ...CHOJO D.J GOT IT GOIN ON BROTHERS...


----------



## elchuco




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


solitos car club said:


> View attachment 648016
> View attachment 648016


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

SOME HAVE SAID OUR SHOW IS THE NEW SUPER SHOW IN THE I.E. PLEASE COME ENJOY SEPTEMBER 8th 2013.


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


elchuco said:


>


----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> SOME HAVE SAID OUR SHOW IS THE NEW SUPER SHOW IN THE I.E. PLEASE COME ENJOY SEPTEMBER 8th 2013.
> View attachment 650347


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


LowriderLobo said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## djmikethecholodj

SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 646913
> 
> *
> SOFTIN's 5th Annual Benefit All Car Show, Pin up contest and Hop. 100% of all
> proceeds goes to SOFTIN to help support programs for special needs children.
> Sunday August 25, 2013 at the Santa Maria Fairpark. Open to all cars, trucks, motorcycles and [email protected]
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. Specialty trophies and cash prizes for Best of Show, Most Club Participation,
> Furthest Distance, best car, best bike, best truck, best motorcycle and much more.
> This is a family event, bring the kids because we have a carnival going on.
> BBQ, 50/50 raffle and much more! So come on out and support SOFTIN, Inc and help raise funds
> for children with special needs...
> *


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Mr Cucho

elchuco said:


>


Orale can't wait for it homes nice gettn this low low event for da raza in Texas !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## DrewBling




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ

*BULLYWOOD 2*


----------



## meno97

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


DrewBling said:


> View attachment 659774


----------



## OLDIES SFV




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Everyone be sure to bring your canopy's,chairs and BBQ's must be charcoal no propane and food as if u were going to the beach yourself for the day. Flyer coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## burrito

El Aztec Pride said:


>


i'll be there...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring the whole Family
> 50/50 and Raffle
> HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
> LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 662342


Koo!


----------



## MODHOPPER




----------



## agent002

come out and enjoy the show with us AZ


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


MODHOPPER said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## WESTBOUND93




----------



## Zeeto

*Looking for that support. :wave:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


WESTBOUND93 said:


> View attachment 666278


----------



## papi310




----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Zeeto said:


> View attachment 666289
> *Looking for that support. :wave:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:h5:


djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise

TTT!


----------



## norcal kg




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


norcal kg said:


> View attachment 667413
> 
> View attachment 667414
> 
> View attachment 667415


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Chamway00




----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## lupe




----------



## freky78




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Zeeto said:


> View attachment 666289
> *Looking for that support. :wave:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## elchuco




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


papi310 said:


> View attachment 666717
> View attachment 666719


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


86 monte carlos said:


>


----------



## hirolr68




----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ




----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC JULY 21 @ WHITTIER NARROWS OFF THE 60 FWY AN PECK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

hirolr68 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Ariztlan

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## REFLECTIONSCC SOUTH EAST

REFLECTIONS CC & BC SOUTH EAST 

HALLOWEEN CRUISE NIGHT 
OCTOBER 19TH 2013 @ IMPERIAL BURGERS IN THE CITY OF BUENA PARK 
6201 LINCOLN AVE BUENA PARK, CA 90620 FROM 4PM-9PM. 
WE WILL BE HAVING 3 CONTESTS:

1. BEST DECORATED CAR TRUNK
2. BEST DECORATED LOWRIDER BIKE
3. KIDS CONTEST FOR BEST COSTUME


BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BOMBS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYLCES, EUROS, LOWRIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS, ETC. BRING FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR A NIGHT OF FUN. WE WILL ALSO BE HANDING OUT CANDY BAGS FOR THE KIDS. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. EVERYONE IS WELCOMED


----------



## OG53




----------



## hirolr68

Make sure you purchase your tickets by August 1st. Also make sure you pick the right date August 10th. 

Link to purchase your tickets!
http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ariztlan said:


> Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA.
> 
> I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day.
> 
> Here is an overview on my annual car show.
> 
> OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation).
> 
> Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered.
> 
> This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer.
> 
> ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough.
> 
> Musical guest TBA
> 
> This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer.
> 
> *Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013
> 
> Thanks for your help & God Bless,
> 
> Xavier The X-Man
> www.XManShow.com


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Mr.Negrito




----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show



*_​


----------



## ajdominguez74




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


REFLECTIONSCC SOUTH EAST said:


> REFLECTIONS CC & BC SOUTH EAST
> 
> HALLOWEEN CRUISE NIGHT
> OCTOBER 19TH 2013 @ IMPERIAL BURGERS IN THE CITY OF BUENA PARK
> 6201 LINCOLN AVE BUENA PARK, CA 90620 FROM 4PM-9PM.
> WE WILL BE HAVING 3 CONTESTS:
> 
> 1. BEST DECORATED CAR TRUNK
> 2. BEST DECORATED LOWRIDER BIKE
> 3. KIDS CONTEST FOR BEST COSTUME
> 
> 
> BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BOMBS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYLCES, EUROS, LOWRIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS, ETC. BRING FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR A NIGHT OF FUN. WE WILL ALSO BE HANDING OUT CANDY BAGS FOR THE KIDS. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. EVERYONE IS WELCOMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 671792


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


OG53 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


hirolr68 said:


> Make sure you purchase your tickets by August 1st. Also make sure you pick the right date August 10th.
> 
> Link to purchase your tickets!
> http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## meno97

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
> ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Mr.Negrito said:


>


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise

TTT


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


johnnys121 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ImpalasMagazine said:


>


----------



## SHOELACES

Is there a show in El Paso on Sept 7th ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

johnnys121 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:yes:


SHOELACES said:


> Is there a show in El Paso on Sept 7th ?


----------



## SOFTIN




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## elchuco

Keeping The LowRider
Movement Alive
August 18th, 2013 
Custom Car Show & Concert 
In Pasadena Tejas @ The Pasadena Convention Center & FairGrounds


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 677500


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


elchuco said:


> Keeping The LowRider
> Movement Alive
> August 18th, 2013
> Custom Car Show & Concert
> In Pasadena Tejas @ The Pasadena Convention Center & FairGrounds


----------



## ray-13

:h5:


ImpalasMagazine said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


lrocky2003 said:


> THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 559 CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## meno97

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


----------



## meno97

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## curbserver78

*central illinois show sept 7&8 2013*

show in central Illinois, LRM's Phil Gordon will be shooting features over the weekend and into the beginning of the week. 6 got picked last year, 5 shot. first published shot at our show got the cover of the parts issue for truckin mag. Hit me up for show info...If you have a show over the wknd come down to ours sat or sunday to see about getting shot that day, mon or tues...MAGAZINE FEATURES SHOT AT THIS SHOW- 2 1/2 hrs from chi, 3 hrs from stlou, 3 hrs from indy, 5hrs from Louisville ky


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIG LOUU said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


meno97 said:


> :h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
> ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


curbserver78 said:


> show in central Illinois, LRM's Phil Gordon will be shooting features over the weekend and into the beginning of the week. 6 got picked last year, 5 shot. first published shot at our show got the cover of the parts issue for truckin mag. Hit me up for show info...If you have a show over the wknd come down to ours sat or sunday to see about getting shot that day, mon or tues...MAGAZINE FEATURES SHOT AT THIS SHOW- 2 1/2 hrs from chi, 3 hrs from stlou, 3 hrs from indy, 5hrs from Louisville ky


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## curbserver78

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


thank you!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:h5:


curbserver78 said:


> thank you!


----------



## 1SEXY80

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> _Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
> __At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.
> 
> Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show
> 
> *_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...
> 
> Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...
> 
> ___
> __
> ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Alejndo72




----------



## WESTBOUND310

*LOCATION CHANGED!!! HOLLYDALE PARK IS THE NEW LOCATON. 5400 MONROE AVE SOUTH GATE CA, 90280*


----------



## MR O.G.

COME OUT FOR A SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE. 8FOOT TROPHY FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION FIRST 50 ENTRIES RECIEVE TROPHY PLAQUES, 3 FOOT TROPHIES FOR TOP 20. ALL FOR $5 PER ENTRY....ALOT OF VENDORS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Alejndo72 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


WESTBOUND310 said:


> View attachment 686821
> *LOCATION CHANGED!!! HOLLYDALE PARK IS THE NEW LOCATON. 5400 MONROE AVE SOUTH GATE CA, 90280*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT! 


MR O.G. said:


> COME OUT FOR A SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE. 8FOOT TROPHY FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION FIRST 50 ENTRIES RECIEVE TROPHY PLAQUES, 3 FOOT TROPHIES FOR TOP 20. ALL FOR $5 PER ENTRY....ALOT OF VENDORS


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## dgriego




----------



## Mikalo

*Swagger Bully Movement: Family Cookout & Cookoff 11-6p*

This is a Free event welcome to all in the Car scene to Bully scene to anybody.. for more info hit the links below. Thank you for all your support..

Swagger Bully Movement Family cookout & cookoff contest. 
Sept 28th at Turner park 600 n east beltline rd grand prairie tx 75050 
11-6pm Dfw bully radio live on location, Travis H-Townbullies, Djd Kustom Shirts, Soria Kennels, Beto Castillo & (possible special guest registry present tba) Its a Potluck cookout, Giant buffet, we got the grill bring water, dog water, charcoal, trash bags, ice, more food for grill & donations of any amount accepted day of we all breaking bread. Amen out loud.. Bringing Family Bully Unification from city to city, Don't Bully Our Breed They're Family Too.
Inbox for info; add: http://www.facebook.com/swaggerbully

(No dogs in heat or aggressive / family event / No Drama will be tolerated! / Respect all S.B.M events)


https://www.facebook.com/events/563087980423373/

Turner Park
600 N East Beltline RD.
Grand Prairie, TX 75050









SwaggerBully Site: https://www.facebook.com/swaggerbully
James Mikalo Windyka Site: https://www.facebook.com/pmepromotions
Dallas / Fort Worth Events Show Listings (Car, Bully, Live Concerts, Tats) Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/155382754635639/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## art132000




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just added 10 new car show flyers yesterday!!!! :thumbsup:










Click here to see: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


_And if you need a car show flyer made hit me here. The above flyer is a sample of his work. Pm please..... uffin:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Mikalo said:


> *Swagger Bully Movement: Family Cookout & Cookoff 11-6p*
> 
> This is a Free event welcome to all in the Car scene to Bully scene to anybody.. for more info hit the links below. Thank you for all your support..
> 
> Swagger Bully Movement Family cookout & cookoff contest.
> Sept 28th at Turner park 600 n east beltline rd grand prairie tx 75050
> 11-6pm Dfw bully radio live on location, Travis H-Townbullies, Djd Kustom Shirts, Soria Kennels, Beto Castillo & (possible special guest registry present tba) Its a Potluck cookout, Giant buffet, we got the grill bring water, dog water, charcoal, trash bags, ice, more food for grill & donations of any amount accepted day of we all breaking bread. Amen out loud.. Bringing Family Bully Unification from city to city, Don't Bully Our Breed They're Family Too.
> Inbox for info; add: http://www.facebook.com/swaggerbully
> 
> (No dogs in heat or aggressive / family event / No Drama will be tolerated! / Respect all S.B.M events)
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/563087980423373/
> 
> Turner Park
> 600 N East Beltline RD.
> Grand Prairie, TX 75050
> 
> View attachment 693161
> 
> 
> SwaggerBully Site: https://www.facebook.com/swaggerbully
> James Mikalo Windyka Site: https://www.facebook.com/pmepromotions
> Dallas / Fort Worth Events Show Listings (Car, Bully, Live Concerts, Tats) Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/155382754635639/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:yes:


art132000 said:


>


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

save the date!!!!


----------



## dreamin_persuasion




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## dgriego

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for enlarging the flyer for me.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


One more week


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


dreamin_persuasion said:


> save the date!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ariztlan said:


> Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173
> 
> For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## 64sled




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 713273
> 
> View attachment 713281


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:h5:


dgriego said:


> Thanks for enlarging the flyer for me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:yes:


66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> One more week


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ralph B presents said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


64sled said:


> View attachment 730682


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

click for full size


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


A TODA MADRE said:


> click for full size
> View attachment 755146


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## meno97

A GREAT SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TO THIS OCTOBER 26,2013 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


meno97 said:


> A GREAT SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TO THIS OCTOBER 26,2013 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## soldiersforchrist

"SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 540-2300


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 786738
> View attachment 786730
> "SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 540-2300


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## dopefocuz




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## STATION X

*BEER AND TACOS at THE VELVET ELVIS DALLAS, TEXAS OCTOBER 12th, 2013*


----------



## Mikalo

DFW & SURROUNDING CITIES ITS TIME TO SHINE; THIS IS THE END OF THE YEAR SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS! SPECTATORS FREE - BULLY & WEIGHT PULL $10 - SHOW & SHINE REGISTER FREE.
SPECTATOR PARKING $15. FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!
WINNERS GET ON 2014 CALENDER PHOTO SHOOT ON LOCATION DAY OF SHOW...
Lock in your vendors booth or indoor bully booth asap..


Location: Cedar Canyon Dude Ranch 4523 university hills blvd Lancaster tx 75134
*Bully show indoors
*Set up & registration 10am-1pm / Show 1-6pm
*Partial proceeds for jr handlers scholarship fund *Bully Winners get photo shoot on location for 2014 S.B.M calendar.
Show off your Rides with James Mikalo Windyka.
*ENTER YOUR JR HANDLER IN SCHOLARSHIP CONTEST SEND INFO: [email protected] 
*Dee JWizard with Muzikjunkiez of Austin, TX
*Texas Bass Productions will be Hosting their Bass Competition
**Attention!!! Car/Bike/Bully Clubs SEND your club logo to GET ON SHOW FLYERS FREE TO: [email protected] Time is counting down 
ASAP!!!


We are closing this year out in Dallas, TX.. You gotta check this show out.. Swagger Bully Movement is bring you Bully Bash & Weight Pull. Also James Mikalo Windyka is bring the biggest car show to hit this earth .. DJ Wizard will be on the 1s & 2s hosting the show... TejanosJam.com will be Live at the show.. The BCC models will be on hand to show you how it is done. DFW Bass will be holding a Bass Competition. Entertainment will be: TimTim, Gizmo, Joe Mic, Jazzmen Pena, Angel, La Tercia De Wilmer & Conjunto Dispuesto. We are looking to blow this year out of the water.. I'm calling all Riders to come and join us at this event.. Lets see who is the furthest to come and show off their work of art.. If you have any questions please hit me up...


We are still booking Vendors and Sponsors for this show.. Don't miss this opportunity...


-->Bully Show Info: 214-299-2231 [email protected]
-->Car Show Info: 972-815-3952 [email protected]


Facebook Events: www.facebook.com/events/155865074615249/


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TONY CITYWIDE C.C said:


> View attachment 792889
> View attachment 792889


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


STATION X said:


> *BEER AND TACOS at THE VELVET ELVIS DALLAS, TEXAS OCTOBER 12th, 2013*


----------



## Just Minxy

*The JMP Car, Truck, & Bike Show October 27, 2013 Independence, MO*

Join us for one of the last outdoor car shows in the Midwest!
The Annual Just Minxy Productions
CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
Sunday, October 27, 2013
Independence Center Mall 18813 E 39th St S Independence, MO 64057
CAR, TRUCK, AND BIKE CLUBS MAY ENTER AT A DISCOUNT RATE FOR THEIR CLUBS!
8 CLASSES: Street Rod, Custom Lowrider, Hot Rod, Classic,Truck, Race Car.Drag Car, Motorcycle
CAR CLUBS ENTERING 10 PEOPLE WILL GET A FREE SPACE FOR THEIR TENTS & CLUBS TO ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES!
(PLEASE CALL 816-756-4089 FOR DETAILS) WHILE SPACE LASTS!
3 Ways to Enter: Online, By Phone, In-Person
HUGE CUSTOM TROPHIES for 1st - 2nd place winners in all categories! We have 8 Classes!!!!!
Entry fee lets us award over 18 CUSTOM Trophies!
People’s Choice Award for over all best car & overall best bike & overall best truck (chosen by fan votes)
Bonus Prizes will be awarded too!
Family friendly! 
Special Guest: The JMP Calendar Girls!


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

*4 DAY WEEKEND MONDAY 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY VETERANS DAY*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Mikalo said:


> DFW & SURROUNDING CITIES ITS TIME TO SHINE; THIS IS THE END OF THE YEAR SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS! SPECTATORS FREE - BULLY & WEIGHT PULL $10 - SHOW & SHINE REGISTER FREE.
> SPECTATOR PARKING $15. FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!
> WINNERS GET ON 2014 CALENDER PHOTO SHOOT ON LOCATION DAY OF SHOW...
> Lock in your vendors booth or indoor bully booth asap..
> 
> 
> Location: Cedar Canyon Dude Ranch 4523 university hills blvd Lancaster tx 75134
> *Bully show indoors
> *Set up & registration 10am-1pm / Show 1-6pm
> *Partial proceeds for jr handlers scholarship fund *Bully Winners get photo shoot on location for 2014 S.B.M calendar.
> Show off your Rides with James Mikalo Windyka.
> *ENTER YOUR JR HANDLER IN SCHOLARSHIP CONTEST SEND INFO: [email protected]
> *Dee JWizard with Muzikjunkiez of Austin, TX
> *Texas Bass Productions will be Hosting their Bass Competition
> **Attention!!! Car/Bike/Bully Clubs SEND your club logo to GET ON SHOW FLYERS FREE TO: [email protected] Time is counting down
> ASAP!!!
> 
> 
> We are closing this year out in Dallas, TX.. You gotta check this show out.. Swagger Bully Movement is bring you Bully Bash & Weight Pull. Also James Mikalo Windyka is bring the biggest car show to hit this earth .. DJ Wizard will be on the 1s & 2s hosting the show... TejanosJam.com will be Live at the show.. The BCC models will be on hand to show you how it is done. DFW Bass will be holding a Bass Competition. Entertainment will be: TimTim, Gizmo, Joe Mic, Jazzmen Pena, Angel, La Tercia De Wilmer & Conjunto Dispuesto. We are looking to blow this year out of the water.. I'm calling all Riders to come and join us at this event.. Lets see who is the furthest to come and show off their work of art.. If you have any questions please hit me up...
> 
> 
> We are still booking Vendors and Sponsors for this show.. Don't miss this opportunity...
> 
> 
> -->Bully Show Info: 214-299-2231 [email protected]
> -->Car Show Info: 972-815-3952 [email protected]
> 
> 
> Facebook Events: www.facebook.com/events/155865074615249/
> 
> 
> View attachment 797106
> View attachment 797114


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

El Aztec Pride said:


>


TTT!


----------



## EL MOOSE

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Just Minxy said:


> Join us for one of the last outdoor car shows in the Midwest!
> The Annual Just Minxy Productions
> CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
> Sunday, October 27, 2013
> Independence Center Mall 18813 E 39th St S Independence, MO 64057
> CAR, TRUCK, AND BIKE CLUBS MAY ENTER AT A DISCOUNT RATE FOR THEIR CLUBS!
> 8 CLASSES: Street Rod, Custom Lowrider, Hot Rod, Classic,Truck, Race Car.Drag Car, Motorcycle
> CAR CLUBS ENTERING 10 PEOPLE WILL GET A FREE SPACE FOR THEIR TENTS & CLUBS TO ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES!
> (PLEASE CALL 816-756-4089 FOR DETAILS) WHILE SPACE LASTS!
> 3 Ways to Enter: Online, By Phone, In-Person
> HUGE CUSTOM TROPHIES for 1st - 2nd place winners in all categories! We have 8 Classes!!!!!
> Entry fee lets us award over 18 CUSTOM Trophies!
> People’s Choice Award for over all best car & overall best bike & overall best truck (chosen by fan votes)
> Bonus Prizes will be awarded too!
> Family friendly!
> Special Guest: The JMP Calendar Girls!
> View attachment 804337


----------



## S-Man

Just came across your flyer for City Wide Trunk O Treat, Posted it on my WebSite: http://www.eteamz.com/PTCruisers/news/index.cfm?subsite=829000&cat=191050#news5676090

Coming Down from Las Vegas, with all the Tricks & Treats.


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

S-Man said:


> Just came across your flyer for City Wide Trunk O Treat, Posted it on my WebSite: http://www.eteamz.com/PTCruisers/news/index.cfm?subsite=829000&cat=191050#news5676090
> 
> Coming Down from Las Vegas, with all the Tricks & Treats.


_Homie do me a favor and post this on your site....








_


----------



## Badnewsmanny




----------



## ray-13

LATIN WORLD OG said:


> View attachment 823546


TTT.....


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


LATIN WORLD OG said:


> View attachment 805249
> 
> 
> *4 DAY WEEKEND MONDAY 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY VETERANS DAY*


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

EL MOOSE said:


> :thumbsup:


 



:h5:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe




----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## S-Man

Done Deal! http://www.eteamz.com/PTCruisers/news/index.cfm?subsite=829000&cat=191050#news5677484


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ttt


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

I like this site a lot. Everyone on it seems real cool and there's a good amount of local stuff to attend..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## BaggedOutHoe

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Do you know how far Glendale is from Kingman?

Going off the flyer it looks like its going to be a great event.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:dunno:


BaggedOutHoe said:


> Do you know how far Glendale is from Kingman?
> 
> Going off the flyer it looks like its going to be a great event.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


S-Man said:


> Just came across your flyer for City Wide Trunk O Treat, Posted it on my WebSite: http://www.eteamz.com/PTCruisers/news/index.cfm?subsite=829000&cat=191050#news5676090
> 
> Coming Down from Las Vegas, with all the Tricks & Treats.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BaggedOutHoe said:


> I like this site a lot. Everyone on it seems real cool and there's a good amount of local stuff to attend..


Yes sirrrr!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yes sirrrr!


Are you the OG "founder" of this amazing site?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Are you the OG "founder" of this amazing site?


I wish....:nosad:


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## BaggedOutHoe

TTT :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


homies88 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


TONY CITYWIDE C.C said:


> View attachment 854577


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


TONY CITYWIDE C.C said:


> View attachment 875658


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> View attachment 876738


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ariztlan said:


> Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr.
> Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch.
> 
> For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639.
> 
> Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BaggedOutHoe

our montly event is this coming Sunday from 3-6pm in the city of lake elsinore IE INLAND EMPIRE.

ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES ARE WELCOME

ALL AGES ARE WELCOME

THERE ARE PLACES TO GET FOOD AND DRINKS

WE HAVE FULL PERMISSION FROM THE PROPERTY MANAGEMENT TO HOLD THIS EVENT IN THERE PARKING LOT.

CLUBS AND SOLOS ARE WELCOME

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_15 new car show flyers just posted here:_ http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Richiecool69elka

[HR][/HR]


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

MONTHLY EVENT GOING ON THIS AFTERNOON IN SO CAL IE

BUMP TTT FOR A LOCAL EVENT..

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL EVENTS.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Richiecool69elka said:


> [HR][/HR]


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Lowrider Style CC said:


>



Any contact number....would really 
Ike to make this one.


----------



## homies88

Come out an bring a toy this weekend at bobs big boy


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:dunno:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Any contact number....would really
> Ike to make this one.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


homies88 said:


> Come out an bring a toy this weekend at bobs big boy


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

G2G_Al said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## RO INDIO 321

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Here the address for the new location 
63810 wilma jean way .thermal ca .92274..
Thank u..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

Ttt


----------



## Ranfla48




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


RO INDIO 321 said:


> Here the address for the new location
> 63810 wilma jean way .thermal ca .92274..
> Thank u..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TONY CITYWIDE C.C said:


> View attachment 935162
> 
> View attachment 935178


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:h5:


TONY CITYWIDE C.C said:


> Ttt


----------



## SNOOP2

*SHOWTIME SO.CALEST1989 VALENTINES DAY DINNER/DANCE*

*:rimshot:COME PARTY WITH SHOWTIME SO.CAL
*IN OUR DINNER/DANCE ON FEB14,2014
*IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN TO OUR DANCE CHECK IT OUT ON YOUTUBE LA.TIME CAR CLUB/SHOWTIME
ONCE YOU SEE IT YOU WILL GET YOUR TICKETS*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_All states are welcome!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


SNOOP2 said:


> *:rimshot:COME PARTY WITH SHOWTIME SO.CAL
> *IN OUR DINNER/DANCE ON FEB14,2014
> *IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN TO OUR DANCE CHECK IT OUT ON YOUTUBE LA.TIME CAR CLUB/SHOWTIME
> ONCE YOU SEE IT YOU WILL GET YOUR TICKETS*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## BaggedOutHoe




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Need a Car Show Flyer? Hit us up here in a PM. Here's a example of our work:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!

Flyer coming soon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!
> 
> Flyer coming soon


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


We will support this event 100% 

Its a local event and going on a weekend so we will def be there to support.


----------



## EL Presumido

BaggedOutHoe said:


> We will support this event 100%
> 
> Its a local event and going on a weekend so we will def be there to support.


Thanks for your support!


----------



## ElProfeJose

BaggedOutHoe said:


> We will support this event 100%
> 
> Its a local event and going on a weekend so we will def be there to support.


Thanks player. Come out and have a good safe time with the family. TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks player. Come out and have a good safe time with the family. TTT.


Big props for having us post up your event on the front page of our website! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Big props for having us post up your event on the front page of our website! :thumbsup:


Thanks for your help. And wish you could come out here. I'm sure we will have a lot of pictures of all the rides coming out here!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for your help. And wish you could come out here. I'm sure we will have a lot of pictures of all the rides coming out here!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Come out and join us in the inland empire ca.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New car show flyers are posted on our website.... 
link_ http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Ariztlan

Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full.

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ariztlan said:


> Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full.
> 
> For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info.
> 
> Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 214Tex




----------



## freshmexevents

info [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## cadillac tone




----------



## cadillac tone




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ttt!


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

cadillac tone said:


> View attachment 1076865


TTT!


----------



## EL Presumido

Great cruise


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

EL Presumido said:


> Great cruise


YES IT IS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_First of 2 flyers! More details coming later! Can't do a StreetLow Magazine Event without girls, girls, girls and alot of Low Low's! _:thumbsup:










_Everyone invited! _:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## 64sled

Come on out Fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

64sled said:


> Come on out Fellas :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1100250


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

New car show flyers are posted on our website.... See wats up this weekend... link http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ralph B presents said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 1117313
> View attachment 1117321


TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT! 



ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
> Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


EL RAIDER said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose

June 14th softball 




July 19th beach bike cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nothing but the finest


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


ElProfeJose said:


> June 14th softball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 19th beach bike cruise


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Info for the Goodtimes Yuma show por favor.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

djmikethecholodj said:


> Info for the Goodtimes Yuma show por favor.


Anybody?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Anybody?



C'mon Hector....that's your back yard ese....anybody have Mando's number from Goodtimes Yuma?


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

djmikethecholodj said:


> C'mon Hector....that's your back yard ese....anybody have Mando's number from Goodtimes Yuma?


Sorry brother. Dont know too many gente in Yuma....:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Thanks For Making It Bigger..:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LowriderLobo said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We got all the United Dream photos up from some bad ass photograhers up now. And our latest video of some the hottest rides on the planet. Not to mention some top notch hopping action and interviews all through the video. So click on the links and enjoy! _:thumbsup:

Video:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

Pic's: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html





_Club Unity!_


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ImpalasMagazine said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
> Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## jd63imp

FIVE STAR RIDERS CAR SHOW 2014 SOUTHERN COLORADO MAY 17th


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hasta arriba


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

We have been thinking and thinking of the perfect time and location for this monthly event.


We finally decided to have it at:


Lucky Greek
2490 Wardlow Road
Corona, CA


This location is perfect. Its smack dab in between the 71 and and the 15 off the 91 freeway.


When you exit the 91 you basically pull right into the parking lot.


The time of for this monthly event will be on the 3rd Sunday of each month and it will start at 6pm and end at 9pm so 6-9pm.


There will be: 
$5.00 Beer Pitcher Specials
Free Raffles
DJ Music


This monthly Free event will be open to all ages and all styles of cars trucks and also motorcycles.


We ask that you respect the meet. 


Absolutely no burn outs, no throwing your trash on the ground, just no disrespecting of the meet will be tolerated.


We have full permission from the business which is also the property owner. I go out to there weekly bike night which normally has around 80-120 + bikes at it. NO hassles, No problems, Just a great time.


Since next month is easter the first event will be May 18, 2014 5-18-14


One of the trophies that will be given out is Monthly is for club participation along with a few others that will change month to month.


http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg"]http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg[/URL]















Thank You,

www.HeadLightBulbs.com


----------



## jd63imp

Thanks for post my flier so everyone can see it better ..good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## stubborn4life

Who's going to the DUB Show April 6th. Want your car club featured on Urban Melody TV?


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Hasta arriba


Thanks homie!


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Richiecool69elka said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BaggedOutHoe said:


> We have been thinking and thinking of the perfect time and location for this monthly event.
> 
> 
> We finally decided to have it at:
> 
> 
> Lucky Greek
> 2490 Wardlow Road
> Corona, CA
> 
> 
> This location is perfect. Its smack dab in between the 71 and and the 15 off the 91 freeway.
> 
> 
> When you exit the 91 you basically pull right into the parking lot.
> 
> 
> The time of for this monthly event will be on the 3rd Sunday of each month and it will start at 6pm and end at 9pm so 6-9pm.
> 
> 
> There will be:
> $5.00 Beer Pitcher Specials
> Free Raffles
> DJ Music
> 
> 
> This monthly Free event will be open to all ages and all styles of cars trucks and also motorcycles.
> 
> 
> We ask that you respect the meet.
> 
> 
> Absolutely no burn outs, no throwing your trash on the ground, just no disrespecting of the meet will be tolerated.
> 
> 
> We have full permission from the business which is also the property owner. I go out to there weekly bike night which normally has around 80-120 + bikes at it. NO hassles, No problems, Just a great time.
> 
> 
> Since next month is easter the first event will be May 18, 2014 5-18-14
> 
> 
> One of the trophies that will be given out is Monthly is for club participation along with a few others that will change month to month.


----------



## supreme82




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## ElProfeJose

12 more days. TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## djxsd




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ralph B presents said:


>


----------



## curbserver78

*All or Nothing Kustom car and bike show IV-magazine coverage, sound off, family event*








Magazine coverage at this event from Lowrider Magazine, Baggers Magazine, Truckin Magazine and 8-lug Magazine by Phil Gordon. 
Fun, family event- more info soon. inbox any ?'s. This show is FREE if you just want to cruise in and hang out, ONLY $20 to get judged! Custom awards-
www.facebook.com/Animositycarclub page for past pix- Hotel discounts for travelers...


----------



## ray&son




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> 12 more days. TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Come Join Us...​


----------



## grapevine509

yakima Washington









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!



djxsd said:


>


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC




----------



## ElProfeJose

Four days away!!!!


ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ADVANCED TICKETS AVAILABLE FOR $20 AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 OR THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE!!!
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## Duez

Come out to Oceanside California and help support EOPS.

Extended Opportunity Programs and Services (EOPS) is a state funded program designed to recruit and retain students who are economically, socially and educationally disadvantaged. EOPS assists students in the development of their potential ability through academic support and financial assistance. The services of EOPS are designed to give students individualized attention and support to improve their chances for success.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559




----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the adress to the park in corona
> 930 E 6th St
> Corona, CA 92879
> 
> We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!!
> 
> We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia
> 
> Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BaggedOutHoe

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the adress to the park in corona
> 930 E 6th St
> Corona, CA 92879
> 
> We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!!
> 
> We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia
> 
> Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe





Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Support The Scene.

Excited That This Cruise Has Finally ARRIVED


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

lrocky2003 said:


>




TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


>


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*Next Weekend*..:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Richiecool69elka said:


> *Next Weekend*..:thumbsup:





ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## marsman328




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT! 



marsman328 said:


>


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*THIS SUNDAY!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Richiecool69elka said:


> *THIS SUNDAY!!!!!*


----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BaggedOutHoe

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg 

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!



BaggedOutHoe said:


> http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg
> 
> http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg
> 
> http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## beentheredonethat6

IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY MAY 17 STOP BY N CK OUT LOWRIDER N BBQ 
PROCEEDS WILL BE TO RAISE MONEY FOR CANCER... CLUB V CLUB ACTIVTIES 
IF YOUR FROM OUT OF TOWN STOP BY WE HAVE BBQ THEIR


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL MOOSE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

<img>http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg</img>


----------



## BaggedOutHoe




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## lowvintage5




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## pajaro




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## mr1987

Only lowrider picnic in central Illinois !


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mr1987 said:


> Only lowrider picnic in central Illinois !


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tosin_nisot




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

tosin_nisot said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Ralph B presents

[email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ralph B presents said:


> [email protected]


TTT!


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


LowriderLobo said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

lrocky2003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Larry Montez

10296718_654446417962760_3352836211318843928_n.jpg


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## tosin_nisot




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

tosin_nisot said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559




----------



## lrocky2003

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## Badnewsmanny




----------



## Si Se Puede cc

REY DE REYES CAR SHOW. HANFORD CA AT THE KINGS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS. JULY 26 ROLL IN DAY OF SHOW 11AM TO 4PM SHOW STARTS 4PM TO 9PM. STAY TUNED NEW FLYER WITH ALL INFO WILL BE UP VERY SOON






.Y TIM


----------



## elchuco

"KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT" IS BACK BIGGER & BETTER BROUGHT TO YOU BY EL CHUCO RAMIREZ PROMOTIONZ, CONRAD KUSTOMZ & PACHUCOS R US, & HOSTED BY OLDIES CAR CLUB HOUSTON TEJAS CHAPTER... TROPHIES & AWARDS IN ALL CLASSES AND CASH PRIZES, SPECIAL GUEST PERFORMING: 
MC MAGIC, BIG GEMINI AND MANY MORE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

lrocky2003 said:


> ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## Si Se Puede cc

REY DE REYES CAR SHOW JULY 26 HANFORD CA. KINGS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Badnewsmanny said:


> View attachment 1281338
> View attachment 1281346


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Si Se Puede cc said:


> REY DE REYES CAR SHOW. HANFORD CA AT THE KINGS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS. JULY 26 ROLL IN DAY OF SHOW 11AM TO 4PM SHOW STARTS 4PM TO 9PM. STAY TUNED NEW FLYER WITH ALL INFO WILL BE UP VERY SOON
> View attachment 1283074
> .Y TIM


----------



## elchuco




----------



## elchuco




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

elchuco said:


> "KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT" IS BACK BIGGER & BETTER BROUGHT TO YOU BY EL CHUCO RAMIREZ PROMOTIONZ, CONRAD KUSTOMZ & PACHUCOS R US, & HOSTED BY OLDIES CAR CLUB HOUSTON TEJAS CHAPTER... TROPHIES & AWARDS IN ALL CLASSES AND CASH PRIZES, SPECIAL GUEST PERFORMING:
> MC MAGIC, BIG GEMINI AND MANY MORE.....


TTT!


----------



## Zeeto

N.L.C.O.G 2nd Annual Carshow 4 Charity, September 28, 2014. 8510 Weedpatch Hwy Bakersfield CA 93307. All proceeds going to The Mission at Kern County.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

elchuco said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Wicked95




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

elchuco said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Zeeto said:


> N.L.C.O.G 2nd Annual Carshow 4 Charity, September 28, 2014. 8510 Weedpatch Hwy Bakersfield CA 93307. All proceeds going to The Mission at Kern County.


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Wicked95 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ttt!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## elchuco




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

elchuco said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 1SEXY80

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014



_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

1SEXY80 said:


> _*...CARNALES UNIDOS...
> *__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014
> 
> 
> 
> _​


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Mz Fresh




----------



## mwherna




----------



## freky78

aug 9 2014. cars gather at Sac state from 1 to 4pm registration ends at 3pm. cruise starts at 4pm. carshow is from 5 to 9..chp will close the streets for the cruise and carshow.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Mz Fresh said:


>


TTT!


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mwherna said:


> View attachment 1357218


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

freky78 said:


> aug 9 2014. cars gather at Sac state from 1 to 4pm registration ends at 3pm. cruise starts at 4pm. carshow is from 5 to 9..chp will close the streets for the cruise and carshow.


TTT!


----------



## sjshows

EVENT SCHEDULE (Subject to change)
8 - 9:00 am - Exhibitors Set up9:00 am - Music/Vehicle set-up11:00 am - DJ/MC Frank Perez11:10 am - COMIC 11:15 am - Vocalists – Johnny L, Joe-ster11:30 am - Raffle Prizes11:40 am - Glamour Hat Show by Maria Bonita12:15 pm - Randy Lira's RPM "All Stars” and Blanca Rodriguez12:45 - Raffle Prizes1:00 - Melissa Garay1:15 pm – 2:15 pm JIMMY D BAND & guests2:20 - Alicia Madrigal (comedian) Raffles, 50/502:45 pm – 3:45 pm JAMMIN’ BAND3:45 pm - Awards4:00 pm END
If you Vote for vehicle in show, Get Exhibitor entry signature - You’ll Receive Free Raffle ticket!> Raffles Prizes include: $150 Gift certificates to *Skills Auto Restoration *Johnny Castillo Photography *A-Best Video, *A-Best DJs. *Dinner at Guadalajara Restaurant & more!

Voting and Exhibitor Sheet - Sample
*1-** People's Choice Car ____* 2 *- People's Choice Impala_____**3** - People's Choice Truck____**4** - People's Choice Bike____**5** - People's Choice SUV_____**6 **- People's Choice Bomb_____**7** - People's Choice Motorcycle_____** 8** - People's Choice Convertible______**9 **- Producers Award - A-Best Productions/Moose Lodge 401**10** - Special Interest ______**11** - Most Members**12** - Most Distance Entry*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 1361274


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...club-bbq-sunday-august-31-a.html#post20821098


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...club-bbq-sunday-august-31-a.html#post20821098


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson

KINFOKE CAR CLUS 7TH ANNUAL SEPT 14TH


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5




----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson

KINFOKES SEVENTH ANNUAL SEPT 14 379 West Valley BLVD Rialto, CA See Ya There .....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


lowvintage5 said:


> View attachment 1391578


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


RichardKinfokeRobinson said:


> KINFOKES SEVENTH ANNUAL SEPT 14 379 West Valley BLVD Rialto, CA See Ya There .....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL MOOSE

LowriderLobo said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014
This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia. 
Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.
We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.
Much love to you all and thanks for the support.


_ 

_*Best Of Show*Best Car -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Truck -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
Best Motor Cycle of Show $150.00 
Best Bike $75.00 
_*Special Awards
*Best Paint
Best Mural 
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Display
Car Club Most Members Plus $50.00
Truck Club Most Members $50.00
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award Plus $50.00 
_*Categories 1st, 2nd, 3rd*_*1) 
1940’s and Below Car*
Original 
Street
*2) 1950’s Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*3) 1960-1964 Car*
Original 
Street
Mild
*4) 1965-1969*
Original 
Street
Mild
*5) Convertible 1969-Older*
Original
Street
Mild
*6) 1970-1979 Car*
Street 
Mild
Semi
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
Street
Mild
Semi
*8) 1990-Newer*
Street
Mild
*9) Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*10) Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
Street 
Mild
*11) Full Size truck 1979-Older*
Original 
Street
Mild
*12) Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
Street
Mild
*13) Full Size Truck 2000-2007*
Street
Mild
*14) Full Size Truck 2008-Newer*
Street
Mild
*15) Mini Truck/SUV*
*16) Compact/Import*
Street
Mild
*17) SUV*
Mild
Radical
*18) El Camino/Panel*
Street
Mild
*19) Motor Cycle Street*
*20) Motor Cycle Bagger*
Street
Mild
*21) Motor Cycle Chopper*
*22) Pedal Cars*
*23) Special Interest*
*24) Bikes 16”*
Street 
Mild
*25) Bikes 20”*
Street
Mild
*26) Bikes 26”*
*27) Bike 3 Wheel*
Street
Mild

All entries are allowed to bring* Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries will receive a Car Show Dash Plaque, and all First Place winners will receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with their Trophy.
We will Also be hosting the following attractions:
Kid Zone - Bounce House area for the kids to have a great time
Talent Show - Hosted by Cholo DJ
Band - Feuturing Rocky Padilla
Plus Many More...

Football Schedule Sunday October 19th....
Red Zone - Playing all football games showing that day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> _*...CARNALES UNIDOS...
> *__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014
> This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia.
> Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.
> We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.
> Much love to you all and thanks for the support.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _*Best Of Show*Best Car -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
> Best Truck -$500.00, 2nd place $250.00
> Best Motor Cycle of Show $150.00
> Best Bike $75.00
> _*Special Awards
> *Best Paint
> Best Mural
> Best Engraving
> Best Engine
> Best Undercarriage
> Best Interior
> Best Hydraulics/Air
> Best Display
> Car Club Most Members Plus $50.00
> Truck Club Most Members $50.00
> Carnales Unidos Excellence Award Plus $50.00
> _*Categories 1st, 2nd, 3rd*_*1)
> 1940’s and Below Car*
> Original
> Street
> *2) 1950’s Car*
> Original
> Street
> Mild
> *3) 1960-1964 Car*
> Original
> Street
> Mild
> *4) 1965-1969*
> Original
> Street
> Mild
> *5) Convertible 1969-Older*
> Original
> Street
> Mild
> *6) 1970-1979 Car*
> Street
> Mild
> Semi
> *7) 1980-1989 Car*
> Street
> Mild
> Semi
> *8) 1990-Newer*
> Street
> Mild
> *9) Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
> *10) Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
> Street
> Mild
> *11) Full Size truck 1979-Older*
> Original
> Street
> Mild
> *12) Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
> Street
> Mild
> *13) Full Size Truck 2000-2007*
> Street
> Mild
> *14) Full Size Truck 2008-Newer*
> Street
> Mild
> *15) Mini Truck/SUV*
> *16) Compact/Import*
> Street
> Mild
> *17) SUV*
> Mild
> Radical
> *18) El Camino/Panel*
> Street
> Mild
> *19) Motor Cycle Street*
> *20) Motor Cycle Bagger*
> Street
> Mild
> *21) Motor Cycle Chopper*
> *22) Pedal Cars*
> *23) Special Interest*
> *24) Bikes 16”*
> Street
> Mild
> *25) Bikes 20”*
> Street
> Mild
> *26) Bikes 26”*
> *27) Bike 3 Wheel*
> Street
> Mild
> 
> All entries are allowed to bring* Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries will receive a Car Show Dash Plaque, and all First Place winners will receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with their Trophy.
> We will Also be hosting the following attractions:
> Kid Zone - Bounce House area for the kids to have a great time
> Talent Show - Hosted by Cholo DJ
> Band - Feuturing Rocky Padilla
> Plus Many More...
> 
> Football Schedule Sunday October 19th....
> Red Zone - Playing all football games showing that day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:yes:


EL MOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tropicalpunch

Corona car show Sunday October 5th.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


tropicalpunch said:


> Corona car show Sunday October 5th.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ




----------



## Egypt

:inout:


----------



## AGCutty




----------



## SNOOP2

*SHOWTIME SO.CAL HALLOWEEN PARTY OCT 31ST COME ONE COME ALL*

*SHOWTIME SO.CAL IS HAVING A HALLOWEEN PARTY ON FRI OCT 31ST IN THE CITY OF VERNON.
COME OUT AND HAVE SOME ADULT TIME AFTER YOU DO THE FAMILY THING WITH THE KIDS!!!!
WE WILL HAVE "BOTTLE SERVICE","TABLE SERVICE" VIP SERVICE", AND HAVE A BEST COSTUME CONTEST FOR CASH MONEY SEXIEST,SCARIEST,!!!!! AND LOTS AND LOTS OF DANCEING*


----------



## SNOOP2

*​*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


AGCutty said:


>


----------



## JUST2C

Saco motors $79 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## JUST2C

Mach -3 coils chrome $200 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## JUST2C

chrome cylinders starting at $70 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

SNOOP2 said:


> *​*​​​​​​​​​​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

Save the date SoCal


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## AGCutty

SAVE THE DATE ...DEC 13TH AT LEROY PARK , IN THE CITY OF GUADALUPE , COME OUT & HELP US SUPPORT THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB WITH THERE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS & PROGRAM THIS YEAR , WE GOT DJ ICON WITH THE SOUNDS , 50/50 RAFFLE , VENDERS , WE GOT BBQ CHICKEN ,BEANS ,RICE & BREAD PLATES FOR 5 BUCKS , WERE GONA RAFFLE OFF DINNERS , FOOD , ECT DONATED BY LOCAL MERCHANTS & RESTAURANTS , WE GOT 1ST , 2ND , 3RD, PLACE TROPHIES IN 18 CLASSES , WE GOT BEST OF SHOW , BEST BOMB ,BEST TRUCK , BEST BIKE ,MOST CLUB MEMBERS , FARTHEST DISTANCE ...& SOME OF THE BADDEST RIDES COMING TO SHOW OFF..WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME HELP US SUPPORT THE KIDS THIS YEAR , THANK YOU !!


Come on out and Support Touch of Style CC in the 10th Annual Boys and Girl Club Toy Drive.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## sixtrerollin




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Save the date SoCal


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up player thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

This is a free event......family event......open to everyone and any club or solo riders.....we will have a taco guy at the end of the cruise and we will have a venders there also. just show up at corona park with your ride and let's cruise until the wheels fall off. 
Or we get to faimont park


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


AGCutty said:


> SAVE THE DATE ...DEC 13TH AT LEROY PARK , IN THE CITY OF GUADALUPE , COME OUT & HELP US SUPPORT THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB WITH THERE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS & PROGRAM THIS YEAR , WE GOT DJ ICON WITH THE SOUNDS , 50/50 RAFFLE , VENDERS , WE GOT BBQ CHICKEN ,BEANS ,RICE & BREAD PLATES FOR 5 BUCKS , WERE GONA RAFFLE OFF DINNERS , FOOD , ECT DONATED BY LOCAL MERCHANTS & RESTAURANTS , WE GOT 1ST , 2ND , 3RD, PLACE TROPHIES IN 18 CLASSES , WE GOT BEST OF SHOW , BEST BOMB ,BEST TRUCK , BEST BIKE ,MOST CLUB MEMBERS , FARTHEST DISTANCE ...& SOME OF THE BADDEST RIDES COMING TO SHOW OFF..WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME HELP US SUPPORT THE KIDS THIS YEAR , THANK YOU !!
> 
> 
> Come on out and Support Touch of Style CC in the 10th Annual Boys and Girl Club Toy Drive.


----------



## reyrey1967

Not mines but a couple of event going down in the DFW today.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## soldiersforchrist




----------



## ElProfeJose

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1509698


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## reyrey1967

Save the date


----------



## xtremexb

TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up hector how have you been player


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up hector how have you been player


Iam ok.....but my lady gots cancer.


----------



## IEGM




----------



## reyrey1967

reyrey1967 said:


> Save the date


----------



## serg1950

*Majestics Cen.Cal*

save the date flyer coming soon with location


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

EL RAIDER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

MAJESTICS CEN cal doing what we do, JUNE 20th 2015 in visalia. SAVE THE DATE ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Backhand

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Eeeeek Eeeeeek eeeeeek eeeek eeeek eeeeek


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Hummer




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Hummer said:


> View attachment 1583873


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015


----------



## bigdogz

Will be showing mayweather fight and having drink specials all day with after party after fight.


----------



## Stickz




----------



## lrocky2003

MAJESTICS CEN cal doing what we do, JUNE 20th 2015 in visalia. SAVE THE DATE ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR
these are pics of last years event. this year will be bigger and better, more awards, cash prizes, raffles, free food, drinks, come out and have a good time in the park with the MAJESTICS. All is welcome. drama free event


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376
> 
> 
> CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Stickz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## cybercholo




----------



## bigdogz

Prize money,big fight and after party what more could you want.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:thumbsup:*Come Join SOUTHEAST CLASSICS at Our 3rd Annual Car and Bike Show.To Help Benefit The Kids In The Area.Thanks*


----------



## Bad Intentions 65

cybercholo said:


>


ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## ElProfeJose

GOING DOWN IN SO CAL. TTT ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Bad Intentions 65

cybercholo said:


>


Bump


----------



## Hummer




----------



## reyrey1967

Next Sunday


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump. Next Sunday. Going down. 

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015
[/URL


----------



## SCBIGE

Starting April 20th


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## reyrey1967

:h5: Save the date and make the trip


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

lrocky2003 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## plumjuc




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

reyrey1967 said:


> :h5: Save the date and make the trip


TTT!


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*
 LOWRIDER SANCTIONED CAR SHOW 
*Sunday August 16th, 2015*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield California

*This Year We Will Have *Two Buildings and Plenty of Outdoor Space*.
 Roll in Will Be Saturday the 15th and early Sunday Morning the 16th.
_* 
*_More Information Coming Soon........ 
_





















_With W.C Performing On Stage....
_


----------



## O*C 68

Get your cruise on in Santa Ana on
Bristol street ! Orange County car club invites all clubs and solo riders .


----------



## O*C 68

Sat.june.6,2015 meet up at burger king on segerstrom and Bristol around 8pm !


----------



## reyrey1967

https://www.facebook.com/events/417535935085238/

Event link


----------



## lrocky2003

ONE WEEK AWAY IN THE CENTRL VALLEY THE 559. MAJESTICS CEN CAL 28 ANIVERSSERY THE PLACE TO BE VISALIA CA MOONEYS GROVE PARK, FOOD,DRINKS,RAFFLES AND AWARDS. COME AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US.


----------



## amartinez1192

Come out in support of this event fundraiser for our church's kid/youth programs.

We are still looking to PreRegister cars and low rider bikes. We have also added a new category for imports.

Email me for registration forms at:
[email protected]


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

This weekend.


----------



## greedy64

Saturday july 18th in midland tx West TX Blvd Nights Car Show over $4000 in cash prizes for car hop and best of show winner's if you need any info contact Greedy 4322021234


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## greedy64




----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 Don't miss out on this one this year you will not regret it we are expecting a great turn out


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## amartinez1192

Come on Out for our Fundraiser Car Show on Saturday, July 18, 2015....benefiting our church's kids/youth programs and community outreach.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## zapco69

Www.angel1radio.com


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

https://www.facebook.com/events/381897381980469/


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## swanginbigbodies

Central fl


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Snips




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

zapco69 said:


> Www.angel1radio.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Another Og Felony Photographics Design! Need a car show flyer? Hit me up here: [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## reyrey1967

:dunno: dunno anything about this show it just ended up on my thread


----------



## reyrey1967

Here's ours......:nicoderm:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## Snips




----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## plumjuc




----------



## Tavosolo53

TTT


----------



## ROLLOUT12183




----------



## ogfelony




----------



## ogfelony




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## Louis828

What Up Lowrider Community,

My name is Louis and I am from the ministries of Victory Outreach and on MArch 4th, 2017 we will be hosting "Day Of Hope" Car Show. It will be held in Phoenix Arizona at Central High School. There will be Live Music / DJ, Trophy Presentation, Food and a Safe Enviroment. Come out and show your support!!! Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## ray-13




----------



## Louis828

LET'S GO!!! COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RIDE OFF!!!


----------



## Louis828




----------



## ogfelony




----------



## reyrey1967

:nicoderm:


----------



## pajaro




----------



## Austin Lowriding




----------



## reyrey1967

:naughty:


----------



## pajaro

Twin Peaks Resturant Aug. 5th


----------

